# I would like to start a seed train if anyone is interested



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a lot of seeds to share. I pretty much collect them . For those of you who do not know what a seed train is I will try to explain it to the best of my ability. If you have any questions please ask! This should be fun for anyone. Personally I buy heirloom or open pollenated seeds. 

How it works:
When you receive the package you only take out seeds you would use for next years crops. Then, you get together some seeds that you would like to share with others and put them in the package. Then you will send it to the next "rider" and they will do that same. It is the riders responsibility to get the package back out on time so the others can go through them. There will be a list of riders in there with there full mailing address with their name, username, address, and e-mail(not required). 

I will have over 50 varieties to share with people. I will try to put enough in the package so that everyone that wants to try something can. 

I will only accept about 10-11 people to join. 

This is really fun and addicting. The train can go around a few times if the others are interested. This is something that is fun during the winter when your planning you spring garden. 

Please contact me via PM or a response to this thread. I've done this many times on other forums. 

Hope to hear from you all soon!!
Megan :nanner:

List of riders so far: (Order of the riders subject to change by state for fast shipment between riders.) 
- Sonshine-GA
- steff bugielski-NY
- Jill-AZ
- Gnawsey-CA
- Bee-WV
Only 5 more spots open!

Rules:

Riders much check thread often to see if the train is coming to them, and they must post a thread so that the other riders know they are still active.

You're aloud to take out what ever you want, but please share all that you can. 

If you're about to send out a box of seeds you MUST MAKE SURE THEY ARE STILL ACTIVE. That is your responsibility. If they haven't been active in over a week, send them a PM or e-mail and wait a few days. If there is no response skip them. (The only reason why I say this is because sometimes people like to keep ALL of the seeds. )

Please use a bubble mailer or box when shipping seeds.

Any and all varieties are accepted. Hybrids to heirloom, flowers to veggies. 

**I use small zip baggies that you can buy at Wal-Mart for $1. They will be where ever the beads are. I also put removable labels on them so people can re-use the baggies and not be confused about the contents.**

You can also post a wish list. Some of the seeds I will be trading are stuff I have saved from my garden this year.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd love to do this. Sign me up.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Right on! You can just send me your info to my message box. I'll add a list to the bottom of the first post. Your personal info will not be posted on the net. It will only be in the letter enclosed in the package.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I'll play.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok! Just send your info to my message box. I'll also add you to the list.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm going to put a list up of what I have to put in the box. Maybe that will entice more people to join. 

If you don't know what heirloom or OP's are let me know and I'll direct you to a good replicable website.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Might want to cross post it in one of the other forums that gets a lot of traffic. I just told someone in the prep forum about it because she was wanting to get some heirloom seeds.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Some of my seeds are heirloom and some are not. Would they be OK? or do you want to stick to only heirloom? And do you have to have lots of seeds to add? I'm not too clear on how this works. How many seeds would each person take out? And how many do they add? I'd like to play, just want to be clear on how it works. Sign me up please.


----------



## Gnawsey (May 21, 2004)

I would love to join the game. I have many different types of seeds that I could share.

Stacie


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Me too!! Bee


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Yay! Send me all of you info and I'll sign you up. I'll post the rules on the bottom of the first thread.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

The seeds I'm going to put in are: (there are a mix between hybrid, op's, and heirlooms. They were all received through trades. Even thought I don't grow hybrids how can I say no to seeds?!) 

Beefsteak Tomato (organic)
Marigolds
Perennial Mix
Rutgers
Harris Madel Parsnip
Crimson Giant Radish
Cilantro
Mammoth Red Rock Cabbage
Roma Tomatoes
Henderson's Pink Ponderosa Tomato
Hollow Crow Parsnip
Mixed Heirloom Tomatoes 30+ Seeds
Unknown Dill
French Breakfast Radish
Blazing Star Purple Prairie Mix
Myrtle Cowpea
Scarlet Runner Bean (pole ornamental) LOVE LOVE LOVE Very pretty
Upland Cress
Longhorn Okra
Zatta Melon
Golden Jenny Melon
Beit Alpha Cucumber
Dark Green Zucchini 
Straightneck Early Yellow Squash
Tam Jalapeno
Chinese 5-Color Peppers
Sweet Basil Organic
Falstaff Red Brussels Sprouts 
White Tomesol Tomato (favorite white tomato)
Suyo Long Cucumber
Red Malabar "Spinach" (it climbs)
Freckles Speckled Butterhead Romaine Lettuce
Curley Leaf Mustard
Candy Stripe Tomato
Thai Red Seeded Long Bean (pole)
Tom Thumb Lettuce
Unknown Large Red Cherry Tomato
Rainbow Watermelon
Blue Berry (Unknown)
Fennel
Florida Broadleaf Mustard
German Brown Lettuce, Head
Wild Rose Tomato
Black Beauty Eggplant
Campbell 1327 Tomato
Old Time Tennessee Melon
Black Cherry Tomato
Black Prince Tomato
Turnip Rape/Broccoli Raab
Yellow Jewelweed,Touch-Me-Not


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I wish you luck.

This was tried a few years back (when I was Garden Mod) by an HT member.
She started out a box with many interesting seeds.
She hoped to get back a box filled with lots of assorted varieties.

The first few people got a good selection of seeds.

Eventually the box got stalled---------seemed to have disappearred.
The last person to have it insisted she had mailed it out.
Even provided a false "Confirmation Delivery" number.

After many weeks we were able to track her down to her work place and contacted her there---she was a teacher.

Seems she had taken the box of seeds to her work place and allowed all her co-workers to "help themselves".

Apparently the box got set aside--------------
but she continued to insist it was in the mail.

She refused to respond to p.m.s............................so members here began trying to reach her by email at her school ----- (found on the internet).

Finally she got the box gathered up and REALLY got it in the mail.

The gal who started that box of seeds ---- along with all the hopes and promises that went with it---------------
Want to guess what she got back?

She received a box full of old and expired seed packets --- almost ALL marigolds.

And the worse part of it------------it seemed that she could barely stand the strong smell of cigarette smoke that emitted from the box.

She was totally devastated.
After making one final post expressing her disappointment, she never posted here at HT again.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

That is so sad. Hopefully this one will go smoother. I know that I don't have many seeds to contribute, but do have a few.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes I know. I've been on a few that have "derailed". When I start a train they call me the Nazi. HAHA! No one is going to steal my seeds and get away with it! 

But you all handled it quite well. If I were in a situation where someone did that they would be seriously sorry (hint hint  ). 

It is misfortunate what happened to you all. I know the feeling.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Hopefully everyone who joins this one will be reasonable when taking and honest about giving. It sounds like fun though, and I have found very generous and dependable people in other seed exchanges. But don't give what you can't afford to lose, just in case.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah it's just a faith based system. Well see how this turns out.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a question, do we replace whatever seeds we take out with other seeds? In other words if I were to take a few tomatoe seeds, pepper seeds etc, I would need the same amount of another kind of seed to replace it? Am I understanding it right?


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

No. You can take what ever you will need and only replace with what you don't want/need.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope more people join so we can have a bigger variety of seeds. I would love to have this sent out before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd like to hop on board as well. It sounds like fun!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Yay Patsy! Just send me you info and I'll add you to the list!


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

Sent you an email. Add me to the list.

I have both vegetable and flower gardens and have collected seeds from both. I'm always looking for seeds to grow plants for salad ingredients.

Don


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok. You're both added. I still have a few people that have not sent me their information, if you guys could do that it would be much appreciated!

Megan


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

List of riders so far: (Order of the riders subject to change by state for fast shipment between riders.) 
- Sonshine-GA
- steff bugielski-NY
- Jill-AZ
- DEMinPA-PA
- bee-WV
- Patsy-MT
- Gnawsey-CA (Could you send me your info please?)

Only 3 more spots open!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Since there really isn't anyone else interested would you guys like to keep it at 8?


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

8 is fine with me....CHOO CHOO goes the train.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok! I'll have this bad puppy sent out on Monday. I'm going to work on the list and make a few arrangements. I'll also add a confirmation code so that people can check up on it. I really suggest for everyone to do this. Lost packages happen, especially around this time of year. Better safe than sorry. I believe they only cost .80 extra.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

go train go!!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

All aboard! Ready to go.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

-FINAL LIST!-
- Patsy-MT
- Gnawsey-CA (Still waiting on info. Will drop if no info by Monday  )
- Jill-AZ
- Sonshine-GA
- bee-WV
- DEMinPA-PA
- steff bugielski-NY
- The Bunny Ranch -IN


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

If anyone would like to add a wish list that's fine too. I'll be adding my wish list. 

I also added 2 more packets of seeds. 

-Moon and Stars watermelon (EVERYONE HAS TO TRY THIS WATERMELON! THEY ARE DELICIOUS! THEIR FRUIT IS SO BEAUTIFUL AND THE LEAVES ARE LIGHT TO DARK GREEN WITH YELLOW SPECKLES. I saved these from a 20lb watermelon this year. I'll add enough for everyone to take 2 seeds.)

-Russian Mammoth sunflower (this thing was at least 12 ft tall. Saved the seeds this summer.)


----------



## Gnawsey (May 21, 2004)

Sorry guys. I wasn't getting updates with this thread for some reason. Info has been set, and I'm ready to go. :clap:

Stacie


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

The list is printed off and the seeds are about to go in the package. I'll post the code on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## GreenEarth (Jul 9, 2010)

I was wondering if there was room for one more? I'm in West Michigan. 
I've got a bunch of heirloom vegetable seeds and some pretty nice flower seeds I'd like to share. This seems like a great way to try new seeds- 

Natalie


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm sorry . I'll add you when the seeds come back to me. Does that seem fair?


----------



## GreenEarth (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, that's okay. I figured I might be too late but I wasn't sure so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

You know what. If everyone else agrees then I won't mind to pencil in your name. 

You made me feel bad .


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Since you were originally going to try for 10 people, I say let GreenEarth ride along.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok then you're on!


----------



## GreenEarth (Jul 9, 2010)

wooo hooo! Thanks. I'll pm you my address.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I had my husband take the package in but he forgot the confirmation number. I wish he would have. Husbands can be forgetful....

It was sent to Patsy in MT. 

Choo Choo!

-FINAL LIST!-
- Patsy-MT
- Gnawsey-CA 
- Jill-AZ
- Sonshine-GA
- bee-WV
- DEMinPA-PA
- steff bugielski-NY
- GreenEarth-MI
- The Bunny Ranch -IN


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Can't wait to finally get it. How do we get the address of the person we're suppose to send it to?


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing. What a fun thing to brighten up the in between season.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

Yahoo! I can't wait to see the seeds. Right now my "in between season" is too blasted cold & the seeds will at least help warm my insides! Current temp is -3, low tonight expected to be -14, high tomorrow -8 & low tomorrow night -18. With the wind chill its expected to feel like -30 to -40. C'mon spring! LOL


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Wow!! And I'm so impatient because all I have are greens, hot peppers, onions and garlic growing. A few herbs, but I was lax on planting for the fall. At least we have the citrus to brighten up the winter. Come on SPRING!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I just found this thread. If the train hasn't come back to the station would it be possible to add my name at the end? I have over 20 packets of seeds I could contribute. Or if we are allowed to put in open packets, I probably have 30. 
Brigit-Carol Lay
Santa Anna, TX

(I'll send the rest of the info via PM if I'm accepted as the caboose)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WAH!!! I just found it, too!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, I missed the train!! 
Next time you do one I want in!! I have a huge stash of seeds I "collect". This sounds like so much fun!
Andi in OK


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> Can't wait to finally get it. How do we get the address of the person we're suppose to send it to?


There is a list I printed out in the package. 



If you guys want to I can ask who ever has the package next to add your name in order. My message box is almost full so you can just send your info to my e-mail

[email protected]

Yay!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sent my info.......just in case.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I received the package of seeds & plan to add my own & send out Tuesday, 11/30. Great selection!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Texas Where did you send the info to?


----------



## Fawnridge (Sep 13, 2010)

I would like to catch the next train out if you do it again! Most of my seeds are home gathered and this season's. Is that ok?
Or what is your wish list? Maybe I am not understanding. Sorry


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Bunny, I just e-mailed my info. Thank you for letting me join. Is it OK to include partial packets and homegrown seeds?


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

A seed is a seed! I like em all!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll have patsy add your names to the list tomorrow. I'm being lazy.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

This really is the last list. If anyone else wants to join they will have to wait until next time .


- Patsy-MT
- Gnawsey-CA 
- Jill-AZ
- andiplus8-OK 
- Belfrybat-TX 
- Texasdirtdigger-TX
- Sonshine-GA
- bee-WV
- DEMinPA-PA
- steff bugielski-NY
- GreenEarth-MI
- The Bunny Ranch -IN


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

YOOHOOOOOO!!! I made the final - final list!!! I can't wait!!
Thank you Bunny!!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

Gnawsey- seeds went out today! Have fun!


----------



## Gnawsey (May 21, 2004)

Just got the seeds...Woo Hoo! Can't wait to go though them tonight!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Yay! Patsy I haven't sent out the seeds yet. I have to try and find a small bubble mailer. I'm going shopping tomorrow so I will try to find one.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Anyone know where we are??


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes i am confused...
Patsy says seeds went out today but 
The Bunny Ranch said she did not mail them yet?


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

It is six days since the last post. 

Don


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

That post was about a trade I made with with Patsy. It had nothing to do with the train. I shouldn't have posted it here.




Gnawsey said:


> Just got the seeds...Woo Hoo! Can't wait to go though them tonight!


The train should be at Gnawsey's place. Hope she decides to send them out....


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

oh good. I was getting confused too.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

:/ Sorry.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Can't wait.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

I just got the seed package. Will send it on it's way tomorrow. Can't wait to open it. I will post after I send it off.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Man! I wish she would have posted! I was getting a little scared . I'm so happy that it's moving along.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Sorry, things got in the way, but I got the seeds mailed out this morning. I used UPS and they should be in OK on Wed. 
tracking # 9101148008600537513572


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Jill said:


> Sorry, things got in the way, but I got the seeds mailed out this morning. I used UPS and they should be in OK on Wed.
> tracking # 9101148008600537513572


YAY!! I'm next! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Gnawsey (May 21, 2004)

There was a lot of fun things in the package. I can't wait to try the Egyptian walking onions.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got the seeds just now!! I will be going through them as soon as I finish cleaning the kitchen. I'm soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

I agree, the seeds were lots of fun. It does take a little time, a few things I didn't know what they were and had to look them up. Can someone explain the Egyptian walking onions. Do they spread or do they just call them that because of the bulbs on top? It would make a difference in where I plant them.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Jill said:


> I agree, the seeds were lots of fun. It does take a little time, a few things I didn't know what they were and had to look them up. Can someone explain the Egyptian walking onions. Do they spread or do they just call them that because of the bulbs on top? It would make a difference in where I plant them.


They definitely spread! Give them their own space and you won't lack for onions. lol
I was going to finish up tonight and send them out again tomorrow, but I have run out of small plastic seed baggies. I have nothing else to put seeds in to send them off. sigh...
So I have to make a trip in to town tomorrow and that's when I'll pick up more baggies. Hopefully I can still make it to the post office in time. But if not it will be Monday before I can send them off. Sorry guys.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Oh , thank you, that was what I needed to know. The same thing happened to me with the seeds. It takes time to look through them and label the baggies. Then it becomes the weekend and suddenly it's been almost a week!! And the pressure!! Everyone is waiting for you!! LOL. It's big fun!! Thanks to all involved.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Believe or not I have all the seeds done!! I managed to finagle enough little baggies out of my own seed stock so I could send the package out tomorrow. I put a BUNCH of new goodies in there! I love to share my seeds. I would have shared more if I had more baggies! LOL
I will be sending the package out tomorrow. Next stop....TX! 

btw-- It didn't take me too long to go through all the seeds because I dropped everything else that was going on just for the seeds. LOL I'm such an addict!!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, just got back from town. Seed pkg went out today stuffed to the gills! Priority mail confirmation # 03092880000076843532. Enjoy!!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm sad to admit this but...I went and bought some seeds just 3 mins ago from rareseeds.com.....I just couldn't wait for the train! Shoot me! 

But, that means more seeds for you all!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

That's ok, the train just left this station and I STILL have a list of seeds to buy from Baker's Creek!! They say the first step to solving the problem is admitting you have one.
Hi, I'm Andi and I'm a seed junkie.........

Nope, didn't help!!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol! :d


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OH!!! Hurry, Hurry to Texas!!
I have purposly been ignoring my seed catalogs waiting for the train. I have time on my hands this week....I cannot be responsible for my casual browsing actions.......Feel resolve fading.....getting weaker........hurry.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

3 mores stops and it reaches my station!!! Oh please Ladies guard that box from all the folks what might mistake it for something to be tossed in the christmas cleanups...don't ask what has "come up missing" around here after "help" helps!!!

I am considering that box a "late christmas present" to look forward too since it can't possibly be at my stop before. OHHH..registered Seed-A-Holic here!! Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm hoping there's still some of those Egyptian onions left when I get it. I haven't had much luck with onions here. Do they form bulbs?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Egyptian onions do form bulbils on the top of the "bloom stalk"; when this bends over the cluster of bulbils roots and thus the next generation has "walked" a small distance from it's parent. As for BULBS..not really, only as much as a green onion would have. These onions are used first thing in spring like a chive and then like a green onion. They are one of the first edibles to come out of the garden.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> I'm hoping there's still some of those Egyptian onions left when I get it. I haven't had much luck with onions here. Do they form bulbs?


If you don't get any in your seed train, contact me. I've only got Catawissa left but they are the biggest plants.

Martin


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Package arrived today. There is an amazing amount of seeds in there, some of which I've never heard of and will have to look up. I'll do my very best to go through them tomorrow morning and get them in the mail to texasdirtdigger tomorrow PM. Just can't stop right now as I'm teaching Bible Study tonight (and as usual am not prepared). 
This is so much fun -- thank you for allowing me to jump on the train late.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just to let everyone know....there are some pintos and black eye peas in there. These are NOT store bought. lol These are mine that I grew. Just making sure y'all know that.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

No prob Belfrybat...I can wait...really. Enjoy the experience!!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> Package arrived today. There is an amazing amount of seeds in there, some of which I've never heard of and will have to look up. I'll do my very best to go through them tomorrow morning and get them in the mail to texasdirtdigger tomorrow PM. Just can't stop right now as I'm teaching Bible Study tonight (and as usual am not prepared).
> This is so much fun -- thank you for allowing me to jump on the train late.


Wow that was quick! I sent them off on Saturday. Four days is good for Christmas mail traffic! lol Even though I sent them priority I expected it to take a while. Enjoy! I sure did! I'm still enjoying mine. I know I"m a nut.....:help:


----------



## GreenEarth (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so excited!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Paquebot said:


> If you don't get any in your seed train, contact me. I've only got Catawissa left but they are the biggest plants.
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin. I still use the tomatoe seeds I got from you a couple of years ago. Absolutely love them!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I have more goodies to put in! I'm still looking for some things, but I think my garden is going to be toooo full to add much more stuff.


----------



## sorcerer (Feb 14, 2007)

What a cool idea! I'm guessing it is too late to get in on this for this year?

Karin


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

As soon as the mail carrier gets here, the seed train will be on its way to Texasdirtdigger. Delivery Confirmation&#8482; Label Number: 9405 5036 9930 0455 0236 77
I added about 25 different varieties and transferred the Egytian onions to a breathable bag as they were beginning to mold. 

This really is a lot of fun. It would be interesting if at the end bunnyfarm would let us know how many varieties she sent out and how many she gets back. I'd wager it will be multiplied by at least three.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I added a lot too! It was as much fun adding to as it was taking away. LOL I love to share seeds!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree with Andi -- I added more than I took.

One question: there was a packet marked "turnip rape/broccili raab"

What on earth will I be growing when I plant those seeds since I think they are 4 separate plants. :shrug: I have this image in my mind of a tall growing yellow flowering plant with broccoli sprouts and flax seed heads that can then be pulled to eat the turnips below. :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> One question: there was a packet marked "turnip rape/broccili raab"
> 
> What on earth will I be growing when I plant those seeds since I think they are 4 separate plants. :shrug: I have this image in my mind of a tall growing yellow flowering plant with broccoli sprouts and flax seed heads that can then be pulled to eat the turnips below. :smiley-laughing013:


Oh my gosh! I did the same thing. I took a few just to see what would spring up! :shrug:
Could the person who put those in elaborate please? LOL


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I put those in there...and that was what the trader called it LOL!! I was interested too! Did spell broccoli wrong. If so, there was to many repeating letters and I was in a hurry. It should have read "turnip rape/broccoli raab". Broccoli is in the turnip family .

It's just one of those things you and scratch your head at until it grows.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

With the holiday and the weekend.......Sigh! I cannot wait to rummage thru!! I've already started gathering up cool seeds to pass on.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

????? Broccoli is Brassica oleracea (Botrytis group). Broccoli Raab is B.rapa (Ruvo group). Turnip and Rape are B. rapa (Rapifera group). There is nothing that combines all 3 into one species. 

Martin


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> ????? Broccoli is Brassica oleracea (Botrytis group). Broccoli Raab is B.rapa (Ruvo group). Turnip and Rape are B. rapa (Rapifera group). There is nothing that combines all 3 into one species.
> 
> Martin


Well, I'll be sure and take a pic when it grows. Who knows, someone might have "invented" a whole new culinary experience!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Early morning knock on the door......Down the way neighbor. Train got derailed at her house...... now, back on track!!

I opened the box.WOWWWWWIEEEEE!!
Some of this stuff, I will have to google....
I am going to go thru it today and make sure I don't duplicate the entries.
THAT"S A LOT OF VERY COOL STUFF!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK. I have sat for three solid hours oooogling. I have made my choices, placed my contributions in the box, and my hubby will drop at post office......after his Dr. appt.
On the way soon Sonshine!!
We have got to do this again!!! WAAAAY FUN!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Early morning knock on the door......Down the way neighbor. Train got derailed at her house...... now, back on track!!
> 
> I opened the box.WOWWWWWIEEEEE!!
> I am going to go thru it today and make sure I don't duplicate the entries.
> THAT"S A LOT OF VERY COOL STUFF!!


I didn't worry about duplicating since there are so many people left to meet the train. Figured that give more to share around. And yeah, a lot of really neat varieties -- probably close to a 100.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Uh Oh! Hubby just called, they have scheduled him for more tests than we thought and he will run late.....It may be tomorrow, before he can get to the Post Office.....So Sorry.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hubby DID make it to the Post Office....It IS on it's way.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

YAY!! Can't wait to get it. Thanks for letting me know it got sent Texasdirtdigger.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I found this thread much too late, but since it's sounds like it is a great success I hope it get repeated next year, if not sooner! If you all decided to send it around for a second go round (so the early stations can see what every one else added) maybe you could allow for a few more stops to jump on board (hint hint).


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Got the package today and was amazed at how much was in it and the variety. Like others, I'm going to have to google some of it, but mail won't run again till Monday because of the holidays, so DH and I will be going through picking some out and adding some, then it's off to Bee. This was such a great idea, thanks The Bunny Ranch for starting it.


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

It's getting closer. I'm ready.

Don


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, we managed to go through the seeds and get ours in the box and get it shipped out today. Here's the tracking number: 0310 2640 0001 2333 2828

What a wonderful selection.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm really surprised more people didn't try this before. I have so much to add to the box. All I'm really looking for are flower seeds and maybe some interesting tomato varieties.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

This is the list again so people don't have to go back and search for it.

- Patsy-MT
- Gnawsey-CA 
- Jill-AZ
- andiplus8-OK 
- Belfrybat-TX 
- Texasdirtdigger-TX
- Sonshine-GA
- bee-WV
- DEMinPA-PA
- steff bugielski-NY
- GreenEarth-MI
- The Bunny Ranch -IN


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Oh!! Oh!!!! It's on it's way to ME!!!!!!:dance::dance:

I'll post as soon as I get it!:happy::happy:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> I'm really surprised more people didn't try this before. I have so much to add to the box. All I'm really looking for are flower seeds and maybe some interesting tomato varieties.


I put a few flower seeds in. A couple varieties of roses and some echinacea. Can't remember if I put any other flowers in, but put quite a few veggies, including some tomatoe seeds.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks bunny,
I did go back everytime to see where I was on the list.
Getting closer.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey, I say ..Let's keep it going!! Maybe we can do a seed of the month train LOL!!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

That is not a bad idea!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Seeds arrived..1-3-11; gonna try to get them back out on the "rails" 1-4-11; bee

I'll post the info ifin I do!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

well, going thru what I pulled to inclose in train box. Several explainations needed.

Multi color Italian pole bean; original bean was a buff seeded purple italian pole bean..then I got some with black seed. Repeated planting I got everything from green podded to dark purple with a rosie tinted green inbetween. Black thru rosie to pure white seeds. Ok, so now what I enclosed is Rainbow Italian Pole. Take some of each color seed to get the full spectrum. Purple pods have a more "beany" flavor, the green ones are "sweeter". Flowers range from purple to white and the leaves from purple to green.

West Virginia Hillbilly Balls...sport tomato that showed up this year from my all time favorite for flavor slicing tomato, West Virginia Hillbilly. Original is a large yellow slicer with red marbling heaviest in the blossom end. Flavor is fruity. Production is not heavy.
One plant this year produced tomatoes of an inch and a quarter diameter average. They still were yellow streaked red and the flavor was still fruity. Wonderful salad/snack size. Since there has been no grow out of the seed from original plant; it is anybodies' guess if they come true. As to the name...I just could not help myself..named as a joke but it stuck!

Marie A. bean, full curl yellow pole..Paquebot if you read please add full name! I have lost it(again) when computer crashed.

Un-named flower. I think it is a cosmos but short, 18" average; flaming orange flower and will self seed.

PO was not kind..several seeds got "loose" and were rolling thru the box. I put them back as close as I could tell and sorted by type and put in quart baggies: ie tomatoes/peppers, herbs etc.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

bee said:


> Marie A. bean, full curl yellow pole..Paquebot if you read please add full name! I have lost it(again) when computer crashed.


Maria A. would be Maria Amazilitei's. The official one-time SSE listing had it as Maria Amazilitei's Yellow Pole and as a wax bean. It's quite prolific and indeed a decent snap bean. With nobody else listing it since 2007, looks like only HT members are keeping it going. I grew it again this past year to replenish my seed supply. 

Martin


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Thankyou Martin!!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Just one more before me...I can not wait.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Mailed! confirmation number 0307 1790 0005 7713 7331

I put in 14 new items, so being the last couple of stops is not such a bad thing! Perhaps the train does need to go round again.... bee


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

What Bee said!!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Just a note on the postage folks...I sent it priority but did not use the "flat rate box" and saved nearly half of the flat rate price. The seeds are not heavy and as we are hopping close(not cross country) flat rate is a waste. Just sayin in case we do decide to send it round again so folks don't spend so much!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

bee said:


> Just a note on the postage folks...I sent it priority but did not use the "flat rate box" and saved nearly half of the flat rate price. The seeds are not heavy and as we are hopping close(not cross country) flat rate is a waste. Just sayin in case we do decide to send it round again so folks don't spend so much!


Yes, that is what I did also. It was in a flat rate envelope when I received it, but I added so much I had to go to a box. Regular Priority was almost half the flat rate as the package is so light. (But getting heavier from the sounds of it. )


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Are we going to go around again? I would love to. I still need cayenne seeds! I thought I had some, but no, I am out. sigh....And I don't have any sweet corn. And a couple of other things I don't have enough of, but if it goes around again......maybe..........
lol


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hope so!!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd be happy to let it go around again. This time we can take out a little more than we put in, in hopes there won't be as many seeds. Does this sound like a good idea? 

Andi, I have some cayenne seeds, how many do you need?


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> I'd be happy to let it go around again. This time we can take out a little more than we put in, in hopes there won't be as many seeds. Does this sound like a good idea?
> 
> Andi, I have some cayenne seeds, how many do you need?


Well I will be using cayenne not only in cooking, but also in my arthritis salve and a "cure all" tonic. So I could use as many as can be spared. lol


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I would love for it to go around again. THis is too much fun! Thanks Bunny Ranch!!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Hmmm.. I guess I had the wrong idea about what a seed train was. I thought it was to share new kinds of seeds in a manor that you get enough seed to trial new things and build up your amount the first growing year so you have enough seed in the second year to get a crop?? Obviously we can't expect members to put enough seed of one kind in that all can plant a row of beans or a patch of corn...because if that was the intent..well I did not put in those kinds of amounts. I did take far less than I put in simply because I already had so much of what was in the box as well as simply not planting other things (like lettuce) at all. Did I do it wrong?


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

If you are referring to me and the cayenne that is not part of the train. Bunny ranch asked how many I needed. I need as many as she is willing to spare. I will also be getting them from other sources. But what that has to do with your idea of a seed train is beyond me.

I apologize. This sounds way more catty than I intended. lol 
No you did not do it wrong. That's what a seed train is for.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Actually Andi..not the peppers but the sweet corn....small amounts of sweet corn gathered to make a patch of corn(as you have none) would result in a very cross pollenated mess. Much better to have a single variety(unless planted with different tasseling/maturity times). Sorry you took offense; but it sounded like you hoped to get corn for a planting if the train came around again and I hoped I had not been too stingy with my amounts. Blame it on the "tone" of the written word not "sounding" the same to each reader. bee


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

ah, corn. I have no sweet corn so I was hoping to get a few seeds of that. I want to try the three sisters approach this year. Last year was so wet in the spring that my corn rotted in the ground before I could try it.  So yes, I was hoping for some. But I certainly didn't want more than one type. I was reading about the cross pollinization of corn last year because I had two kinds, sweet and field variety. It was saying how if I didn't plant at different times of year they would cross making my sweet not so sweet and my field a little sweeter. It also stated that even planting a few weeks apart still didn't guarantee that they wouldn't cross. So I plan to just stick with one variety now. Sweet, for us. The animals don't get any. lol


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well, if it comes around again try the Northstine Dent corn I put in..you can feed it to your stock and make wonderful sweet corn meal for yourself. Look it up on Jonnys seeds site. there wasa a full pack of Ruby sweet corn in there someone else donated..that is a good Burpee variety. I actually have a corn I plant every year that decended from Ruby..I was sold an ear of "OP red sweet corn seed" that turned out to be Ruby..a hybrid. I still save the seed and plant it yearly, love the range of color(full red to full yellow) and it has wonderful flavor.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

bee said:


> Well, if it comes around again try the Northstine Dent corn I put in..you can feed it to your stock and make wonderful sweet corn meal for yourself. Look it up on Jonnys seeds site. there wasa a full pack of Ruby sweet corn in there someone else donated..that is a good Burpee variety. I actually have a corn I plant every year that decended from Ruby..I was sold an ear of "OP red sweet corn seed" that turned out to be Ruby..a hybrid. I still save the seed and plant it yearly, love the range of color(full red to full yellow) and it has wonderful flavor.


oh good! I can't wait. Oh someone must have put the Ruby sweet corn in after my stop. *pout* 
I am still learning how to save seed since every veg or fruit has to be done differently. I have not saved corn yet. How do you do that? Just let a perfect ear dry? It sounds like you know what your doing with corn. I have only been successful with corn once and the fire ants ate all of it.  
Tomatoes, though, I can grow by the ton! lol


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I put in the Ruby corn. I would love for the train to go around again. I tried to put in a lot of stuff..I'd be happy to indulge myself a bit more next time.


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I received the box of seeds today at 11:00am and mailed it out at 1:30 pm. (We are expecting snow in the morning)

I chose 14 varieties. I only took a few seeds of some of the varieties to try.

I added 10 varieties of bush and pole beans and 20 packs of flowers. 










It is on its way to NY.

I would like to be included if it comes around again.

Thanks to all who shared their seeds.

Don

DC # 0310 1230 0001 8368 0395


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd like to see it go around again as well. I think its been a lot of fun, & now have interesting things to try this year!


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

ok If possible I would like to get in on the next train I'm in Illinois

Stacy


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

oh how exciting! more people! what fun! I have so many seeds to share. A lot of odd ones. Mostly tomato. I don't need much more than what I have now. And I know I will end up buying some anyway. lol I am too addicted....


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Oh! oh!(drooling going on here) lookit that yellar bean with a stripe around the edge!!! What is it??? 
Dem-in-PA, looks like you are a bean collector..did you get some of those Maria A's ??

bee


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I have Maria A's from Paquebot two year's ago. Tiger Eye is the yellow. I also planted Eye of the Goat. I do like to plant beans. Pole and bush.

Don


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Please don't tell me there are a lot of tomatoes in there AHHHHHH!!! That means I'm going to have to have a bigger garden.


Hi my name is Megan (*Hi Megan*), and I'm addicted to seeds.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I really enjoyed the seed train and got several new varieties to try. Since I now have all the seeds I need for probably the next two years (except for a few bean seeds), I'll pass on a second time around -- perhaps someone who has expressed interest can take my slot. 

BUT if we do this next year, I'd love to be included.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I would definitely be interested in the seed train, count me in if you need an extra. pm me with any info you need.

Thanks.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

When the train comes back around I'll make sure everyone is still interested. There will be some empty slots. 

Just make sure you check back here often.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I need Tomato seeds!!!!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Perhaps anybody that is looking for something specific can say what they need/want before the train leaves the station for the second trip. Not sayin they will get what they ask for(or if it will even be there when the train reaches them) but if I have a choice of several things to put in, then it would be the requested item.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You folks are having so much fun riding this train that I'm beginning to wonder if I should hold off on my 10th seed offer until that train either reaches its home station or derails! It's generally been second weekend of January when I turn my seeds loose. Lots of my previous "customers" have been on this thread and they have a little idea of what's in store next. They just don't know for certain but know that every year is better than the previous. They won't be disappointed in 2011. 

Martin


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Martin, I aint't givin up ANYTHING that I have gotten from you!!! You are a TREASURE CHEST in my eyes!!! oooooooooh ahhhhhh!!
But, that train was fun. I put in more than I took......but, have been having second thoughts........


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I need Tomato seeds!!!!


You were after me and I put in several varieties. But if you really need a lot more, try http://www.wintersown.org/wseo1/YourChoiceTomatoSASE.html. A SASE will get you 6, and a $5.00 donation will get you 10 varieties. These are saved by members but I've never had one that didn't come true.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> You folks are having so much fun riding this train that I'm beginning to wonder if I should hold off on my 10th seed offer until that train either reaches its home station or derails! It's generally been second weekend of January when I turn my seeds loose. Lots of my previous "customers" have been on this thread and they have a little idea of what's in store next. They just don't know for certain but know that every year is better than the previous. They won't be disappointed in 2011.
> 
> Martin


DON'T YOU DARE HOLD OFF!!!  I'm depending on you for my bean fix this year. Last year was so bad here I barely had enough to eat and certainly not enough to save! OK everyone, start a petition here to "make" Martin release his seeds. :grin:


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I need Tomato seeds!!!!


What variety? How many? I am a tomatoholic. hehehehe....
I have so many varieties saved that I don't even know how many I have. I usually only grown 5-6 varieties a year. Some for sandwiches, some cherries for salads, some for sauces and paste, and Arkansas Travelers, lol, dh's favorite. The AT's go in every year no matter what else I grow. 
So let me know what you'd like and I'll see if I have it. 
PM me so we can keep it separate from the train. I don't want to get anyone confused again. lol So let's take it off thread....


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

OH Martin!! Be still my heart...I was just wondering when you would be opening up your offerings!!! Please don't delay; there is just about a dozen of us on the train and we would be in very black books with the rest of the seed savers on this forum if WE delayed THIER fix!!!(My fix too!!)

BTW, looking for a good source for Job's Tears seed; I need about a quarter pound...anybody???


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

bee said:


> OH Martin!! Be still my heart...I was just wondering when you would be opening up your offerings!!! Please don't delay; there is just about a dozen of us on the train and we would be in very black books with the rest of the seed savers on this forum if WE delayed THIER fix!!!(My fix too!!)


Maybe Sunday night or Monday. I'll list at least 60 new tomato varieties and supply a link to a total of about 300 to select from. No excuse if one can't find what one might like. Beans will be strictly fresh, about 55 total, of which half will be pole. Some are possible unique in this country and several will be from my own breeding experiments. 

Also toying with adding a few rare things like yellow collards and Eastham turnips but only if guaranteed that they will be grown. You'll just have to wait and see what I decide at the last minute. 

Martin


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> Maybe Sunday night or Monday. I'll list at least 60 new tomato varieties and supply a link to a total of about 300 to select from. No excuse if one can't find what one might like. Beans will be strictly fresh, about 55 total, of which half will be pole. Some are possible unique in this country and several will be from my own breeding experiments.
> 
> Also toying with adding a few rare things like yellow collards and Eastham turnips but only if guaranteed that they will be grown. You'll just have to wait and see what I decide at the last minute.
> 
> Martin


Whew! I can breathe better now! Thanks, Martin.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Happy dance!!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

andiplus8 said:


> What variety? How many? I am a tomatoholic. hehehehe....
> I have so many varieties saved that I don't even know how many I have. I usually only grown 5-6 varieties a year. Some for sandwiches, some cherries for salads, some for sauces and paste, and *Arkansas Travelers*, lol, dh's favorite. The AT's go in every year no matter what else I grow.
> ....


Arkansas Traveller is also on the wintersown.org list. There's over 100 varieties on the list. I haven't tried that one, so might just have to this year based on your recommendation. Not humid here, but certainly very hot.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm another one who would like to see it come around again. I specifically looking for herbs if anyone has any they want to add to the train. Mainly medicinal herbs, but love any and all herbs.  *hint hint*


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Paquebot said:


> You folks are having so much fun riding this train that I'm beginning to wonder if I should hold off on my 10th seed offer until that train either reaches its home station or derails! It's generally been second weekend of January when I turn my seeds loose. Lots of my previous "customers" have been on this thread and they have a little idea of what's in store next. They just don't know for certain but know that every year is better than the previous. They won't be disappointed in 2011.
> 
> Martin


Martin, I love the seeds I have gotten from you in the past. Can't wait to see what you offer this year.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry, everyone... I have been distracted by the Arctic Cold front bearing down on us. Threating to kill my seedlings!! I am doing a tomato seed inventory and will be getting back> Thanks so much!!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Sonshine, I'll put an envelope in the box with your name on it with some medicinal herbs I have.


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I checked the usps tracking and the seed train was picked up on Monday.

Don


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> Sonshine, I'll put an envelope in the box with your name on it with some medicinal herbs I have.


Wonderful. I'm looking forward to what you send. I have one decorative herb garden in my front yard, but it's mainly culinary herbs. We're planning a second decorative one to put medicinal herbs in.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes i have received the package, well my son received it and did not tell me it was here. Kids!!
I will ship out today if the plows go down my road.

Wonderful selection. Among what i added I put in an envelope of cayenne seeds.
Have fun!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I am so pleased to see your "train" is working out so well!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

THE TRAIN HAS LEFT THE STATION

delivery number03061070000333096845


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm glad everyone is enjoying it!


----------



## GreenEarth (Jul 9, 2010)

I got the package last yesterday and I just finished going through it. Thanks so much for letting me be a part of this seed train. I was able to find some seeds I'd been wanting to try and also find a good home for some of my own seeds! Very fun. Monday is a holiday with no mail service so I'll send it on it's way first thing Tuesday. 

I was hoping to try some of the moon and stars watermelon seeds but there weren't any left. I don't have much luck with watermelons in zone 5b West Michigan but I just keep trying. Oh well, I may have to order some from Baker Creek since I already have to place an order of hot peppers for my salsa this year. 

Thanks again all!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have some ordered. i will send you out a few when they get here.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Green Earth I can send you some if you'd like. I have sooooo many. My zone is 5b. Just start them indoors around April 11th. I also have Moon and Stars Yellow flesh. I thought I put enough seeds in there for everyone to have at least 5 seeds..... 

Just let me know, I'll send them out asap.


----------



## GreenEarth (Jul 9, 2010)

The train has left the station. 

Delivery Confirmation # 03101230000173360321 on it's way to Indiana.

Thanks for the offers for the moon and stars watermelon seeds but I think I'll be okay without them. I've got plenty of new seeds to keep me busy. Thanks again all!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I have the train! So for the next week I'll be taking names of all of the people that are wanting to continue riding so I know how many open spaces we have. Please message me if you're wanting to continue riding.



Megan


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Glad to see that the train was such a success. Can not wait for it to go again. It was fun just reading about it going around

Stacy


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I PM'd you about joining the train if you have an open slot. Please disregard all my questions as they were answered when I re-read through the whole thread. I'm so excited at the prospect of doing this! I have tons of seeds to share, and a few on my wish list. :happy:


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I'll hop on board for the next go round! bee


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone else? Right now I'm only wanting the people who rode in the last round to message me. When they all do I'll ask for a few people to message me about joining in their place. 

This box is massive! i keep looking at it. Who ever sorted all of the seed into baggies are a genius! I'm going to go back through them tonight and make sure they are all sorted through. I repackaged a few things to take out the bulk. 

I put in A LOT of herbs this time. As well as a few tomatoes.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for starting this. It was a great way to brighten the slow winter. Being in AZ, I can grow some cold weather things, but it's not the same, and I'm always itching for spring. This was a fun to read and more fun to do. You had a great idea and I thank you for doing the work. I'd be happy for it to go around again. Count me in.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

No problem! It's exciting for me too!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Me! Oh! ME!!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> I have the train! So for the next week I'll be taking names of all of the people that are wanting to continue riding so I know how many open spaces we have. Please message me if you're wanting to continue riding.
> 
> 
> 
> Megan


Was it a success for you? I'm just curious if it made it back with plenty of new varieties for you to try?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Don't know about my intelligence level(if I was REALLY smart I would not have lost so many seeds to meal moths..) but I did the baggie sort and used the lil lidded plastic cups for my contributions.

Since I was down the list somewhat for mailing logistics I am hoping someboby along the way may have a few things I am looking for before it reaches me this round? I am trialing quinoa, grain amaranth, winter squashes(unusual) and yard long beans.

If anybody else is "looking" I'll check my stocks to see what I may have( all NOW carefully freeze treated for the moths; I would never spread that particular problem!!).
bee


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes! We love beans so I took out a few along with sun flowers. I believe I also took out some leeks and some sort of green onions. I'm sure there was more that I had taken out but I just don't remember. Honestly I did this for everyone else. I have so many seeds I don't know what to do with, and what better way to get rid of them then offer them to you all. 

I know I took out more than what the postage will cost to ship it back out.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd like to go around once again, too, please. It was a lot of fun! Thanks for starting it, Bunny Ranch, & thanks to everyone who participated for your generosity & keeping it going!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, boy, I got my PM and I'm in, I'm in!!! I got my ticket for the seed train. :happy: :happy: 

I got so excited that I pulled out all my seeds and started sorting and germination testing on any of the ones older than last year's. :sing: So, what is everone hoping to find? Should we be posting a wish list or sending to to The Bunny Ranch or what? I have Egyptian Walking onions available for those that didn't get any last time. I'd LOVE to get some Jerusalem Artichokes. I have lots of herb seeds, both culinary and medicinal, and can send root cuttings of mints if I can figure out which ones are where (some are planted so thickly in theie beds that I know for sure what they are). Lots of squash seeds, and plenty of flowers. Oh, this is going to be fun, fun, fun!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I will let it pass me this go around.
I took a good number of varieties and honestly have way more things than I can plant.
Have fun-- I did.


----------



## GreenEarth (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I'll pass this time around and make room for new riders (but I'd love to be included if we do it again next year). 

Besides, I think I have enough to keep me busy for this season. 

Thanks again for starting this! It was so much fun.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I plan on doing it again next year especially now since I know you all are interested.


----------



## JustRSize (Dec 10, 2007)

If you have any open spots I'd love to ride that train! I also have tons of seeds
that need to be shared, and always looking for new varieties. It's always so
exciting this time of year looking over the garden catalogs; then look out the window at the snow - lol.

Let me know - thanks so much..

~Carla
JustRSize Acres
MT


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Gotta ticket for the next train can not wait for the train to pull out the station


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

If it's ok with the other riders I like to ad more people to the train since it only took such a short amount of time to get to me. The only downfall to that is that the price for postage might be a little higher. As long as we take out as many seeds that we can (that we can use) and put back the same amount, the prices shouldn't be to big of a difference. 

I have one more person that hasn't responded so I'm going to message them and hopefully they will message me back soon so I can get the list going. 

Happy Sunday everyone!
Megan


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Is anyone interested in my idea?


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I have no objections to adding more folks to the train. Maybe someone has tips on keeping the postage down? Since I seldom mail packages I'm not "up to speed" on such things.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Well we could all try to limit the amount of large baggies we use. The postage it cost the person it came from was $7.50. My best advice is just take out as much as your postage will be worth. 

There is so much stuff in there right now there isn't a whole lot I could do.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I like the idea of more the merrier a better chance to get some different varieties to try and spread seeds across the land.

Stacy


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Fine with me.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

OK then! I think we can fit in a total of 16 people. That means I need 3 more people. I'm going to go back and read old post from people that wanted to join. 

So far the list is:
1.Patsy
2.Jill
3.Texasdirtdigger
4.Sonshine
5.bee
6.DEMinPA
7.The Bunny Ranch
8.Farmerstac
9.andiplus8
10.Manygoatsnmore
11.Ohio dreamer
12.Bebop
13.Used2bcool13
14.
15.
16.

This list isn't the final shipping order. That will change once I get the rest of the people to join.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 28, 2010)

I want to join in! I have a BUNCH of seeds that I would like to pass on!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks, Bunny Ranch, I got your PM and responded! I need to print off some seed envelopes now so I can add mine!!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

We still need 3 people! Anyone else want to join?


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

ONE more spot! If it is not filled by Monday I will just ship it off to the next person.

So far the list is:
1.Patsy
2.Jill
3.Texasdirtdigger
4.Sonshine
5.bee
6.DEMinPA
7.The Bunny Ranch
8.Farmerstac
9.andiplus8
10.Manygoatsnmore
11.Ohio dreamer
12.Bebop
13.Used2bcool13
14.fawnridge
15.JustRSize
16.


----------



## JustRSize (Dec 10, 2007)

I want to ride this train!! Sorry, I was offline and couldn't get back; I'm so thrilled to see that there's a spot..

~Carla
JustRSize Acres
NW Montana


----------



## Fawnridge (Sep 13, 2010)

YAY!! glad the train is coming around again. I got on this time. Woo Hoo (Train whistle) :hysterical:


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I'm going to TRY to ship the package out sometime this week. We are about to have some really nasty weather and I don't think I'm going to be going anywhere any time soon.


I'll let you all know when I'll be able to ship it out.
Megan


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> Well I'm going to TRY to ship the package out sometime this week. We are about to have some really nasty weather and I don't think I'm going to be going anywhere any time soon.
> 
> 
> I'll let you all know when I'll be able to ship it out.
> Megan


Just be careful! As addicted to seeds as I am they are not worth fighting mother nature to get them sent out! Stay warm and blessed.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh, drat! I was out of town and offline and missed the train again! :doh: I'm posting on this thread to subscribe so I hopefully don't miss it again if it keeps going.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Please let me know when you start again, I finally have some various seeds and would love to participate!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I think this will be our last go around. You can always start your own train! I wish I could ad both of you. If the other riders think it's a good idea to ad 2 more then I'm ok with it.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I don't mind if you add more..we did last time and the train was "still on the fast track"...more riders more seeds change hands!! bee


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm with bee- I don't mind more riders either.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

yeah let them ride more seeds spread thru the states Good Good!!!!!!

Farmerstac


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm fine with adding more folks. Take it easy and play it safe - start the train when the weather permits.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

The package won't be able to be sent out until next week. I'm hoping on Monday. 

We have so much ice here it's ridiculous!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well you COULD tease us with the "new and updated" train stops list...just so we can ramp up the anticipation a tad...."I'm third, I'm third!!!" you know get our frozen juices flowing.........


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Ohhh, I missed it again... double drats! lol Well, your train's been such a success that I'm sure it'll be anticipated next year - I'll look forward to riding then! Hoping everyone has a very prolific growing season!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

bee said:


> Well you COULD tease us with the "new and updated" train stops list...just so we can ramp up the anticipation a tad...."I'm third, I'm third!!!" you know get our frozen juices flowing.........


Yeah, that way, if we know someone is looking for something specific that we have, if they are after us on the route, those seeds could be included for them with their name on the baggie. *Is* anyone looking for any particular seeds?


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

So far the list is:
1.Patsy
2.Jill
3.Texasdirtdigger
4.Sonshine
5.bee
6.DEMinPA
7.The Bunny Ranch
8.Farmerstac
9.andiplus8
10.Manygoatsnmore
11.Ohio dreamer
12.Bebop
13.Used2bcool13
14.fawnridge
15.JustRSize
16.Phantomfyre
17.therunbunch
18.Tater Farm

We're going to have to keep the sharing to a min so that the shipping cost will not be a pain in the rump. As long as you're taking out as much as you put in it should be fine. ALSO try to package your seeds in envelopes or baggies to save space so there will be no need for a bigger box.

I'll post the order of the train tomorrow along with the shipping #'s. I still haven't gotten around to prepping the box. I have been home that much due to my father being in the hospital. He has been diagnosed with COPD.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your father! Take all the time you need. You & family are more important than seeds!


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Most importantly, your dad and family will be in my thoughts and prayers... Thank you bunches and bunches for adding me to your seed train! I appreciate the oportunity to share and to see what new goodies I can get from the garden in the coming years! I'll send you all my information right now for your list!


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Many thanks to those who kindly said, "Oh, sure, add a few more names." I'm really looking forward to this!

And thank you for running this, TBR. But family IS first - you and your father are in my thoughts, and I hope the docs are able to come up with a strategy to get him back on his feet!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes I talked to him last night and he is cussing and hollering that the doctors are lying to him. He doesn't like hospitals. He won't take his "street" clothes off. I had to tell my mom to bring him a change of clothes. It's kinda of funny that he is so mad and thinks people are conspiring against him. He's only 54.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Final list in it's shipping order:

1.Farmerstac
2.phantomfyre
3.Patsy
4.JustRSize
5.Fawnridge
6.manygoatsnmore
7.Jill
8.Texasdirtdigger
9.andiplus8
10.Bebop
11.Sonshine
12.TaterFarm
13.bee
14.used2bcool13
15.TheRunBunch
16.DeminPA
17.Ohiodreamer
18.The Bunny Ranch

I'll post shipping numbers later.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Sent to farmerstac! Ship numbers are 

03102010000188132376

wooowooo!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Heh Heh Heh..lucky 13!! Ok I am looking for any kind of pole bean or cowpea; also grain amaranth or UNUSUAL winter squash to trial.

Roll On Train!! bee


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Bee, there is a million different types of beans in that box. I put in Cherokee Trail of Tears again because I noticed that they were all gone when it got back to me. They are one of my favorite pole types. I'm not much into bush beans. I haven't found one I like.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Woo-hoo! :dance:

Megan, have you tried Royal Burgundy beans? I like them MUCH better than other bush beans I've tried. They're purple, but turn green when cooked. Magic beans. 

I'd like to try leeks, tomatillos, okra and celery, but since I'm #2, I'll just have to see what's in there, unless Farmerstac happens to have some, LOL!


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Wooo HOO the train has left the station. Oh crap I'm first in line. I have to dig all my seeds out and see what I have. You all have a special request I will try and fill it for you. Not much time Bunny ranch is just 4 and 1/2 hours from me so I should see it tomorrow or the next day.

Stacy


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I haven't tried Royal Burgandy beans. I might give them a try next year. I don't even want to say how many beans I'm trying this year. We are crazy for beans, tomatoes, and peppers. 

I think there is okra in there. I think I added that. I believe there are leeks also, but I could be mistaken. There is so much stuff I just don't remember!


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Well, I could add some RB beans to the box...  :whistlin:


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd love to try them. I think I'm going to need a new plot for beans. I'm planting A LOT this year. We go through so many bags of beans over winter time. We loooove beans. I might make some tomorrow with some fried potatoes and corn bread. 

SHHHH I'm supposed to be on a "diet"!

LOL


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

The Train pulled into its first stop for this trip. My goodness Bunny you did have a job packing all those seeds. The train leaves this station tomorrow at 10 am for the next leg of the journey. Thanks for letting me ride. I hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I know!

Hope your got your money's worth!


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, I did!!!! Nothing like looking thru seeds after a crappy day. Thanks 

Farmerstac


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I'm #11, so if anyone in front of me has any medicinal herb seeds, I'd love to have some.  For those wanting okra, I put some in the last go around, so there's probably some still there. If not, let me know. I have tons of okra seeds I have been saving from year to year for so long I don't know the origin of them any longer, but they have done really well for us.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Train left for the next stop. Confirmation #03100480000072726620


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Sonshine, I think I have some medicinal herbals I can throw in for you. Let me go look at my stash.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Sonshine, I think I have some medicinal herbals I can throw in for you. Let me go look at my stash.


Thank you, thank you , thank you. I know that the Bunny Ranch said she'd put some in an envelope for me and put my name on the envelope. I can't wait to see how many I can get so I can start planning out my medicinal herb garden.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I didn't have as many as I thought I would but I did put an envelope in there for you!

I have a lot that I have a limited amount of seeds for. I still haven't started my herb garden. I can't wait to start it this year!

I have my little greenhouse set up. If you want to see it check the Harbor Freight thread I posted. I'm about to go take pictures right now.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

They're here!!! Woo-hoo!!! Going to try to get them turned around tonight and back on track tomorrow! I'm happy to see that my additions will fill out the tomato and pepper seed assortment nicely.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Don't forget my tomato seeds... PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## sorcerer (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, this looks like fun! Any chance of a future train making a pass through Canada?!

Karin


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, the train is rolling again! Tracking #03102640000067197231 - ETA for Patsy is Saturday. 

This was GREAT!!! Thank you so much, Megan, for doing this! I can't wait to try some of the things that were in there!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

. You're welcome!!

Sorcerer what are the conditions for sending seeds into Canada? I've sent them before and marked them as gift. I'd be happy to send the train to you next year first and then you could send it to the next person. 

I just don't know the rules in Canada.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I had a huge box of seeds in my mailbox lastnight. Oh my goodness! It was way better than Christmas! LOL I will have it in the mail on Tuesday. My computer is going to the shop on Monday & will be gone for several days, so I will not be able to post a tracking number right away. 

Someone added Sweet Meat squash seeds. I ordered some to try this year & would like to hear your opinion & experience with this squash! Thanks!

This was a great idea, Bunny! Too much fun.........


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I grew some year before last year..and my reaction was mixed. The fresh fall harvested were so blah that I was not going to plant them again. I had one shoved to the side left....for (close as I can remember) 16 to 18 months. Went to throw it out and discovered it's condition was well..good! Mine had a very waxy skin that got more so in storage(up in my loft). I cut it not expecting it to be edible. No mold or rot so I baked some of it....it was very good! I gave some uncooked to my mom and she called me and asked if I had saved seeds...well YES!

Final opinion is that it goes in my winter squash rotation plan. Eat Carnival,Buttercup and Lakota first; then Pink Banana,Speckled Hound(a yummy new trial this past year) and Butternut...finishing with the Sweet Meat and this year's new trial, Seminole Pumpkin.


----------



## knyquol (Jan 9, 2011)

I sent a PM this sounds like a great idea! I've done round robin seed swaps on garden web but I really like this idea!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:hrm: Can't wait to see the treasures inside!! It is just the MOST fun! I had to google some of the contents, last round. What fun!!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

becareful about sending to canada, they will confiscate and you'll never see the seeds again.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

That's why I was asking. I traded some seeds this past summer to Canada and they reached me and her fine. We did have to write "gift" on the customs slip.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, boy, only a few more folks before it reaches ME! 

Bunny Ranch, I know you said you didn't want to do another round until next year...if one of us sets up another round, would you be willing to hand off whatever seeds you don't want out of the present round to that person? I'd be willing to set up a 3rd round, if there are no objections. This is fun!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I won't mind for another go round! I just thought people wanted to wait until next year. 

I could do this as long as it takes !! 

I found another HUGE and I mean HUGE seed stash in the filing cabinet. So I have lots and lots more goodies to add! I found some tomato seeds too. I noticed that the tomato and pepper baggy was a little empty. 

If everyone agrees for another go round I'll be happy to host it!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm riding as long as it's going round!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - If you think it is fun now, wait until you open that box and it EXPLODES with seed packages!
Me Too , Andi!!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Final list in it's shipping order:

1.Farmerstac
2.phantomfyre
3.Patsy
4.JustRSize
5.Fawnridge
6.manygoatsnmore
7.Jill
8.Texasdirtdigger
9.andiplus8
10.Bebop
11.Sonshine
12.TaterFarm
13.bee
14.used2bcool13
15.TheRunBunch
16.DeminPA
17.Ohiodreamer
18.The Bunny Ranch

I thought I'd add the list again so no one has to search for it, like I just did.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Bunny Ranch, that's GREAT! I'd love to keep riding the train as long as it keeps going around.  You all had so much fun on the first trip that I can't wait to see what is in the box when it gets to me. :bouncy: Only 3 more stops to ME. 

So, I'm looking for Lady Godiva or other hull-less pumpkins, Lakota squash and Jerusalem artichokes. I have Egyptian walking onions, so if anyone wants some, let me know and I'll tag some with your name and put them in the box. They'll add weight to the box, and I don't know how well they'll travel, so I won't put them in unless someone asks for them. *Sonshine*, I thought I had a big assortment of medicinal herbs, but I cannot find them anywhere.  I have an order in for a 50 herb sample packet order from The Artistic Garden, so if it gets here before the seed train, I can still send some from those packets. Otherwise, I will keep looking for the ones I'm sure I have somewhere! I have quite a few culinary herb seeds, just can't find the others. :shrug: *Bee*, if you want to throw in some of those red chokes for the next round, I'd love it! *TDD*, after you look through the tom seeds I'm sending you, if you have any I don't, I'd love a sample of yours. 

Anyone else have any requests? I'll help fill them, if I can, or someone else could have what you want....?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well,,I was going to buy a packet of Lakota squash from Burpee and got to checkout and it was over 8 dollars with postage so I cancelled. I will go look for Burpee seed racks and see if like last year they have the squash mix with the Lakota in it..I picked out the Lakota seed ok and that is what I grew but lost all the squash to an early frost..so no mature seed after all that hand pollenating....bummer!

We are having sleet and snow right now..nasty to hear those sleet balls bouncing off the windows...brrrrr!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have never heard of Lokota squash....Now, I gotta look for Lokota squash seed. Oh my!
MGM - I'll sure see what I can come up with for you! I love this idea... even an old gardener like me ... finds new and wonderous seeds.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Lakota squash is only carried by Burpee, and I agree, the cost of a packet of seed with shipping is outrageous. I planted the very last of my seed last year, but we had such a horrid, cold summer that I never got a ripe squash to save seed from either.  I bought that packet off the rack at Ace, but it was at least 5 years ago. I looked at several stores with Burpee seeds yesterday, but didn't find any. Bee, how did you figure out which were Lakota seeds in a mix?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I had grown the Lakota the year before and saved seed from it..but was not sure if it was pure or not. I used the saved seed to identify the Lakota seed from the mix and it worked 100%.

Lakota is beautiful and yummy as well as a good producer(2 to 3 a vine) but not the best keeper. Fruits are just under soccerball size....


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Bunny Ranch, that's GREAT! I'd love to keep riding the train as long as it keeps going around.  You all had so much fun on the first trip that I can't wait to see what is in the box when it gets to me. :bouncy: Only 3 more stops to ME.
> 
> So, I'm looking for Lady Godiva or other hull-less pumpkins, Lakota squash and Jerusalem artichokes. I have Egyptian walking onions, so if anyone wants some, let me know and I'll tag some with your name and put them in the box. They'll add weight to the box, and I don't know how well they'll travel, so I won't put them in unless someone asks for them. *Sonshine*, I thought I had a big assortment of medicinal herbs, but I cannot find them anywhere.  I have an order in for a 50 herb sample packet order from The Artistic Garden, so if it gets here before the seed train, I can still send some from those packets. Otherwise, I will keep looking for the ones I'm sure I have somewhere! I have quite a few culinary herb seeds, just can't find the others. :shrug: *Bee*, if you want to throw in some of those red chokes for the next round, I'd love it! *TDD*, after you look through the tom seeds I'm sending you, if you have any I don't, I'd love a sample of yours.
> 
> Anyone else have any requests? I'll help fill them, if I can, or someone else could have what you want....?


Thanks. Between you and Bunny maybe I'll get a decent size medicinal herb garden started. I can always add to it later. As for culinary herbs, I'm pretty good in that department.


----------



## Fawnridge (Sep 13, 2010)

I think a third round at least would be great as us newbies early on the list can find some of the others next round.
I too want to build a medicine herb garden. So the word is out for the riders..... he he :thumb:
BTW great job Bunny...


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm just glad people are being honest and sending the package back out.

Could you imagine the uproar if someone decides to keep the box?! I think we would all get the pitchforks, shot guns, and torches. 

I shouldn't be thanked, really. It's all of you making this happen.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I put the package in the mail yesterday. #03080730000026469471 I added some Egyptian Walking Onions, too.

I have spring fever bad....We just broke our old record for snowfall in Feb. The old record was 28.8", & "normal" is 7.6". Today's high 8*, tonight's low -14*, tomorrow's high -7* & tomorrow night's low -22*. Wind chill temps predicted to be in the -40's. Will spring never get here?! Do ya'll mind if I live vicariously through you? LOL


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh, I would dearly love to have a couple of those Walking Onions! Alas, I'm number 12 - will have to just wait and see! I have my additions all picked out! Can't wait - can't wait!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeppers Bunny! Uproar is right!! We'd sure pull out the pitchforks, and who knows what else to get our train going again!!
Everyone has been so great!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Taterfarm*, I'll tag a couple Walking Onions with your name. 

I can't imagine anyone trying to keep the box - I've hear that it happens on some seed trains, but just can't see it happening here. Pitchforks and shotguns, for sure, lol!


----------



## iwannabeafarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

I would love to be put into the next go 'round but I don't have much to offer in the way of seeds 

Some morning glories in my yard and a few sunflower I got last year. It is a rare plant my German Shepherd won't eat especially if its a vegetable. But this year hopefully we will finally have a place where we can have a garden separated from the dogs. 

I don't know how well they will hold up or what they will do to the shipping rates but I have several different varieties of Iris that need to be separated.


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you, manygoatsnmore! Patsy offered to send me a couple of starts from her garden this spring, too! Ya'll are wonderful! Thank you both ever so much!!! I know just what I'll do to return the favor! :nanner: So grateful to be a part of this... thank you again, Bunny! :dance:


----------



## JustRSize (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello fellow train riders...

The box is probably in my post office box since it was being sent out
Tuesday. However, as much as I can't wait to get it, the snow and COLD
have kept me from going anywhere - dare I say "below 0"!!!! 

So I've been keeping busy going through my seed stash - I love playing with my seeds - lol. 
I have lots to add, including some awesome pumpkin I grew last season. Some herbs, maters, 
flowers, other veggies......ok, I'm getting excited again!

Will let everyone know as soon as I pick it up, and then a number when it's on it's way again. 
And I'd love to do this again - I have lots of seeds..

Happy garden-dreaming,

Carla
JustRSize Acres
Montana


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG! I was just looking at the radar last night and I seen what was happening in Montana. 

Just be careful!

I was mad that we got about 2 in the other day but it's melted now.

Hope Spring gets to you soon!


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a confession to make. I think I screwed up...the package went to Washington! I think I went too far down on the list & sent it to the wrong place! I did check with USPS & it was delivered to Washington on Friday. So JustRSize don't be in a hurry to get to the post office! And yes, our weather is dandy. We supposedly have a new storm system moving in & 1' of new snow is predicted along with cold temps again. Thursday night we bottomed out with a -45* windchill. I have a bad case of spring fever!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oops, I bet I need to check my mailbox! I haven't been out all week - didn't need anything in town so I've stayed home (the mailbox is a mile from my house). The post office probably has the actual box, and there is probably a pink delivery notice in my mailbox. JustRSize, I can send the box on to you next, and you just send it to the person after me on the list. I'm going to hold the box a couple days, as my herb seeds are being sent to me on Monday from Le Jardin du Gourmet, and I want to tuck some medicinals into the box for Sonshine. I'll send it on as soon as they get here.

Oh, I can't wait until tomorrow to see what is in the box! It's gonna be my dgd's BD, but I'm getting the present, lol.  :happy:


----------



## JustRSize (Dec 10, 2007)

That sounds good to me. Now I don't have to feel so guilty that I didn't get to the P O to get it - hehe.

Yes, I've had enough cold and snow to last me a long while. This is the coldest winter in at least the last 26 years!

Carla
JustRSize Acres
Montana


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

JustRSize

We just had our first taste of tornado season last night.....The temp went from 55 during the day to 67 at night. It was really scary... My daughter and I was in the basement after the sirens were going off and on for about 15-20 mins. Tornadoes usually don't freak me out, but when I can't see the sky that's when I started getting the willies. The siren woke me up at about 1am and we ended up not going back to bed until about 3:30.

:/


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

Bunny- I'm glad you all are ok. Tornadoes freak me out. It doesn't happen often here, thank God!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi, I know this is WAY after the fact, but if you get that far, I would like to be in on one.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

My little greenhouse SURVIVED the whole ordeal! I'm so happy because I was so worried that the panels would just go flying everywhere!

 

No problem lfg, I'll add you when the train gets back to me.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooooooh! Glad you are OK. Yes, tis the season. We had wildfires here!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Goodness, compared to tornado warnings and wildfires, the torrential rains, snow flurries, wind, and cold don't sound so bad!  Glad you are all okay.

The box is here! Patsy, according to the mailing list in the box, I was next, so you didn't mess up.  I'm so excited at the goodies enclosed - the box was stuffed full. :clap: I'm having so much fun tonight, figuring out what I want to try and what is already in there that I was going to share, and what else to put in the box, and, and...:stars:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> I won't mind for another go round! I just thought people wanted to wait until next year.
> 
> I could do this as long as it takes !!
> 
> ...


Find any medicinal herbs?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Ooh, I want some of those Egyptian Walking Onions too. I really want to try them.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, we have all run the gammit of wacko weather during the last few months.. Let's hope our future gardening efforts go unscathed!!
I read that Lehman's flooded... yesterday... or.... night before last...Now, that is just wrong!!


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear I'm not crazy! I was beginning to wonder.........
LOL Have fun!

I'm with Texasdirtdigger. Lets hope for a good gardening year. After hearing we are expected to have a cool wet summer I have been considering changing my plans & focusing more on root crops & cool crops. Wait & see.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

OH POOP!

I messed up...AGAIN!!


LOL SORRY GUYS!

MGnM, could you possibly send me the usernames in the order of they appear on the paper? I have a draft on my computer and I will compare it to the list I have posted here. 

I'm sowwy!!!!


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

@ Patsy - I've heard the same forecasts for cool, wet weather down here... Still figured I'd stick with trying to grow a variety of things - somethings bound to grow, that way. lol You make a really good point, though!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Megan, I compared the 2 lists and the rest are all as listed. It was just me and JustRSize that were switched. No apologies necessary - I'm just happy that you started this whole big bunch o' fun. :happy:

I've spent the whole day today packaging up seeds from the box and even more seeds to go back in it. And I'm STILL not done! What an awesome way to spend a dreary, rainy day.  I'm still drying some squash seeds from a Kuchi squash I cooked last night, and waiting for the seeds I ordered from LeJardin, as well as packaging up more seeds to share. The train should be back on its way by the end of the week, with or without the Le Jardin seeds (Sonshine, if they don't get here by Friday, I'll send you some separately).

Again, thank you, thank you, thank you, everyone!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - I think I need a Kuchi squash, too!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Done!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes I compared it to the list on my computer. I guess we can just continue along the list.


----------



## JustRSize (Dec 10, 2007)

Ooh - am I next??:nanner:

~Carla
JustRSize Acres
Montana


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I think so!! LOL!! You are if the list is the same as the one on my computer. 

:/


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yup, you're next.  I'll mail the box tomorrow or Saturday, depending on if I can get to the PO before it closes tomorrow. You are not going to believe all the goodies in the box...It took me 3 days to get everything packaged up, coming and going. I counted over 100 varieties of seeds.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Megan, I compared the 2 lists and the rest are all as listed. It was just me and JustRSize that were switched. No apologies necessary - I'm just happy that you started this whole big bunch o' fun. :happy:
> 
> I've spent the whole day today packaging up seeds from the box and even more seeds to go back in it. And I'm STILL not done! What an awesome way to spend a dreary, rainy day.  I'm still drying some squash seeds from a Kuchi squash I cooked last night, and waiting for the seeds I ordered from LeJardin, as well as packaging up more seeds to share. The train should be back on its way by the end of the week, with or without the Le Jardin seeds (Sonshine, if they don't get here by Friday, I'll send you some separately).
> 
> Again, thank you, thank you, thank you, everyone!


Thanks! I'm really looking forward to getting my medicinal herb garden going.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

How exciting, and just in time for planting around here. Can't wait.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Sonshine I planted my herbs 2 days ago. I have a lot left over. When I'm sure I will have at least one of each plant, I'll send you a list of the seeds I have and then you could tell me if you want them or not. 

I'll just send them in the mail.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> Sonshine I planted my herbs 2 days ago. I have a lot left over. When I'm sure I will have at least one of each plant, I'll send you a list of the seeds I have and then you could tell me if you want them or not.
> 
> I'll just send them in the mail.


Thank you Bunny Ranch. I really appreciate it, and I appreciate you getting this seed train going. What a wonderful idea. I know that some were concerned it would derail, but now it's going around for the second time and I don't think anyone has been disappointed. I know I haven't been.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wanted to let all of you know that I found I'm....

PREGNANT!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

:bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy:

That is wonderful, Megan! Congratulations. 

Is this your first?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations Bunny Ranch!!


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Woo Hoo !! That's better even than a seed train !!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

This will be my second and LAST child.

I'm hoping for a boy!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Megan, stand up(slowly) and step away from the seeds!!!!! You really don't want twins(or worse/better??)....:nana:

congrats...:bouncy:


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Hope you get it, but girls are nice too. LOL. I have 4 boys and 2 girls, so I speak from experience. Nothing sweeter than a little one.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Congratulations Bunny Ranch

Stacy


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you all! I just had to tell someone. My husband told me NOT to tell the family yet. He want's to tell them in person. 

I'm already shopping for cloth diapers.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Thats wonderful news!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So when are you due? How old is your other child (a girl, I bet, if you are hoping for a boy this time)? I'm thrilled for you.

Okay, folks, the seed train is leaving the station tomorrow morning, I promise. Have it all addressed and ready to go - just need to find out at the post office whether it would be cheaper to switch to a priority mail flat rate box - there are a LOT of seeds in there.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

My daughter, Autumn, is 3. She will be 4 in August. 

I'm due around November 8th .


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Congratulations, Megan!!! You and your garden will be bursting at the seams this season! You'll have a bumper crop all the way around! LOL


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

The train has left the station on the way to JustRSize, delivery confirmation #0310 2010 0000 4599 2372. I think we're going to have to start taking out more than we put in - it wouldn't fit in a medium flat rate box and postage was over $11. Ouch! Still, I know I got a lot more than $11 worth of seeds and it was so cool to see all the unusual offerings.


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

This soulnds like something I would love to get in on for next growing season!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

melissa78 said:


> This sounds like something I would love to get in on for next growing season!


The seed train or having a baby! 


Sorry, sorry, sorry....I couldn't resist. 

I think the plan is to go around one more time, at least, so watch the thread.


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL, we had puppies in Oct, does that count?

Thanks, I will keep watch!


----------



## JustRSize (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello all,

Well, I picked up the seed box on our way out of town to Oregon! So I've
had a ball today as we travelled going through the seeds - what a blast!!
I did bring seeds with me to put in, and I could have brought even more
but they'll go in the next go around.

What a fabulous variety - it's such fun planning what to put where.
I'm going to try to consolidate some of the seeds that are the same
into one baggie to make it as compact as possible. As soon as I can
I'll be sending the box out from OR; I'm not sure if I'll have internet
service or not but if so, I'll post the #.

Happy gardening...

~Carla
JustRSize Acres
MT


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

On the first time around i got a few red Brussel Sprout seeds.
Can who ever put them in there please tell me a bit about them?


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I put in Falstaff Brussels Sprouts. I got them in a trade last year. I didn't grow them but they said they were from that years seed. 

Hope they're doing ok for you!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Just checking in.....I been away a couple of weeks... Congratulations, Megan! That is wonderful.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

OH my goodness! I thought I had already posted a congrats on here, but I guess not! 
I'm so sorry...
CONGRATULATIONS MEGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

@ Patsy... you're a blessing! Thank you so much for sending me the walking onions! They're wonderful stock and are sprouting right in the bag. I'll put mine out this weekend and share some with my daughters. I truly appreciate your generosity!!! I'll be paying them forward from season to season! Blessings...


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm confused about the shipping order with this go round. When someone chimes in that have it I go look at the order on page 9 and it isn't adding up. It is also taking a long, long time this time. Have I been skipped somehow? 
If I have by accident no problem it is just past time here to plant some things.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

I agree. It's getting late here. The last posting said someone had taken the box to Oregon on a trip? Maybe someone just hasn't posted yet? Just curious.


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

As I understand it, JustRSize was switched with Jill... manygoatnmore just handed it off... so, we're at #7. You're #9, andiplus8 - and I'm 12. At least, I think that's right but I could be wrong... lol


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

JustRSize and I were switched on the list in the box, and I sent it to her. She posted at the top of the page that she had the box and was going to mail it from Oregon, but might not have internet access to post the info and tracking number. That was on the 11th. Jill, you should be next.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Tater Farm said:


> @ Patsy... you're a blessing! Thank you so much for sending me the walking onions! They're wonderful stock and are sprouting right in the bag. I'll put mine out this weekend and share some with my daughters. I truly appreciate your generosity!!! I'll be paying them forward from season to season! Blessings...


OK, I'm a dufus! This is where I got confused. I knew Tater Farm was way down on the list after me, but couldn't figure out how they had gotten the walking onions out of the box already. Plus I knew about the other mix up and I was left completely puzzled. lol
So never mind. I now understand what happened. Tater Farm got some onions in the mail. Not in the seed train box. And only two people got mixed up on the first part of the list. Do I have it right now? How'd it get so confusing?

I don't care where it gets mailed from as long as I end up getting it at some point.


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm sooo sorry for the confusion! No, Andi - I'm the dufus! :baby04: Just wanted to share how much I appreciate Patsy for her separate gift of the onions! But, probably shouldn't have posted that here! Then, I mixed up who got mixed up - argh... Again, I apologize, Ya'll! I'll just be over here, sitting very quietly, awaiting my turn! :happy:


----------



## Fawnridge (Sep 13, 2010)

Ummm. I know two of you got mixed up and I was in the middle just sitting here. So.....I should be next.?. then send on to the one after manygoats.....right? :shrug:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oops, Fawnridge, you're right! You get it before Jill. Here's the list, so we don't have to hunt for it.

1.Farmerstac
2.phantomfyre
3.Patsy
4.JustRSize
5.Fawnridge
6.manygoatsnmore
7.Jill
8.Texasdirtdigger
9.andiplus8
10.Bebop
11.Sonshine
12.TaterFarm
13.bee
14.used2bcool13
15.TheRunBunch
16.DeminPA
17.Ohiodreamer
18.The Bunny Ranch


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

But the point is, it's been 8 days since we heard where it is. Hope we here something soon. I know life gets in the way.... but curious minds want to know. LOL It's 80 degrees here.. Time to plant.


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

We got up over 80 here in Ga. yesterday and it's suppose to be in the mid to upper 70s all through this week. Jill's right, it's planting time (and I'm #12 - yikes)! Would be great to get an update on where the seed train is...


----------



## JustRSize (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry for the delay - train just left the station - confirmation #03082690000192859837. Going to Fawnridge...

It was mailed from Tenmile, OR - our new hometown. Moving is sure
a drag but will be great once everything is back in one place. And then
we had a horrible wind storm so had trees to get out of the way. I'm
at the library on internet as my laptop took a ........well, it died...

Many thanks to everyone for their patience - believe me it is SO worth
it. And because of the delay, I was able to add more seeds.

Happy gardening!

~Carla
JustRSize Acres
MT/OR


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Glad you made it safely. Congratulations on your new place. Woo hoo!! The train is moving again.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So, you've moved to my neck of the woods (kind of). Do, tell, we want to know about your new place.  Thanks for updating on the seed train box...I can't imagine trying to participate in something like this in the middle of a move!


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

So excited for you on your move! Hope you enjoy your new place... please, tell us more about it when you're able! Thank you for sending the seed train on to it's next destination and for your generous additions! Blessings!


----------



## Fawnridge (Sep 13, 2010)

WooYoo! It's on its way.
I won't take long to get the train on the fast track 

"I hear the train a comin', a comin' down the track"....

(Great now I got Johnny in my head. lol)


----------



## Fawnridge (Sep 13, 2010)

Just to keep you up on it..... tracking said delivery for today, but it was in San Jose (4 hrs away) today, so maybe tomorrow. Bet weather slowed it down.:rainprf:


----------



## Fawnridge (Sep 13, 2010)

My oh my! the goodies in the box! WooYoo!
:banana02:
I just finished going through, picked some from each bag and put in my offerings.
Will try to get it in the mail tomorrow or Monday at the latest.

Thank you to all who participated! What fun!

Chugga chugga, choo choo !!!! :dance:


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

May I ask a silly question... what is a seed train? 

Thanks

Shere


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

sherekin1261 said:


> May I ask a silly question... what is a seed train?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shere


Shere,

Its a bunch of members that have seeds to trade some one organizes a list of names. The organizer starts with the seeds they have and sends them to the next member on the list. Each member takes out seeds they want and replaces them with seeds they have to trade. Then the box is moved on down the line.

The Bunny Ranch started this seed train. Its on its second go around. If you have a few seeds to trade its a great way to trade seeds. Its on its second go around. When its completed its round. There is talk of another one. So keep your eyes open for another one.


Hope this helps

Farmerstac


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info! It sounds like fun 

Shere


----------



## Fawnridge (Sep 13, 2010)

The train has just left the station. :happy0035:Here's the confirmation number 03101230000225326152.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't think I'm going to get the train in time.

Oh well. I'll just save stuff for next year. 

My garden is already packed full anyways!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> I don't think I'm going to get the train in time.
> 
> Oh well. I'll just save stuff for next year.
> 
> My garden is already packed full anyways!


I know! Well I am already planning my fall garden. lol Maybe I can use some of the seeds this fall and save the rest for next spring. 
I am in zone 7 so I *may* be able to plant something before it's waaaaay too late, but I'm not holding my breath. lol


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I will also have to think about seeds for fall and next spring. Then again we had snow last week.

Don Passenger 16


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, I figured that the next go-round would be for seeds to save and plant next year. Maybe after the garden is harvested this year, I'll have even more seeds to share.  There were so many new to me varieties of tomatoes in the box that I can't grow them all this year - some are set aside for next year. :happy:


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I know what you mean about the tomato varieties. I did this train, then was on a different train, now this one again. I have about a thousand varieties of tomato. LOL I am a tomato-holic. I just can't help myself. I have decided to try at least 2 plants of each. I will have my usual rows of tomatoes in the garden, but I am also doing some in the yard, some by my herb garden, some in containers on the back porch, some on the front porch...
We go through so many cans of tomatoes and tomato sauce in a yr that this ought to cut my food bill considerably. And that's not counting the jar of salsa I go through a week. And that's only if we don't have Mexican food that week. Then it's two jars. lol 
So I am documenting which tomatoes grow best and how long and where they grow best. Also trying to figure out which ones I like best and which ones I am going to save seed from. I am also using it as a science experiment for the kids. We homeschool and this is much cheaper than buying curriculum. lol


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Do you also experiment with using epsom salts and/or dry milk in the planting holes? I find the Epsom salts really helps cut down on blossom end rot. I have a bunch of ancient powdered milk that isn't fit for much anymore, and plan to put some in with the ES when I plant out the tomatoes this year. Calcium is supposed to help make sturdy stems and less blossom end rot, too. When I hs'd dd we did a lot of "science experiments" in the garden, too.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

No we've never tried experimenting with the epsom salts. We are using a book called Garden Crafts for Kids: 50 Great Reasons to Get Your Hands Dirty by Diane Rhoades. It is a great resource. I am giving each child a plot in the garden and having them pick out which veggies they want to grow. Then their job is to maintain their plot through the season and harvest it. They have to document what they are doing and why and how well or how bad their veggies are doing. They've already started documenting all the tomato and pepper seedlings we started back in early March. Some are doing great for our experiment and some didn't even germinate. 
As for using things in the soil to provide P, K, Ca, and N the book gives suggestions for using things from your home and yard for these. The kids were really surprised to find that I knew to plant our blueberry bushes with old coffee grounds BEFORE reading the book! LOL
Anyway, I'm getting way off topic here. lol
We haven't tried the epsom salt but we do have lots of things to choose from in the book that we are going to try on different sections of the garden and see what works best for what. But I will definitely keep the epsom salts in mind when we plant our tomatoes.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Well, I got the seeds and I should be able to get them out today, but the walking onions are very wet, in a plastic bag. They are completely molded. Are they still OK do you think? Should I dry them or just leave them the way they are?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

clean the outside moldy "skin" off and see if you have any solid bulb left and even better green sprouts coming out of the middle... what is left may be small but with that green center there is hope..plant asap..either in a "nurse" pot or in the ground. Walking onions plant themselves on top of the soil when the stalk bends over and touches the ground so don't plant any deeper than just the bottom third of the bulb..let us know what you find....bee


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

I'm sorry, I wasn't clear. It's the whole bag that I need to pass along. Should I dry them before I mail the box ?


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

I wasn't sure what to do with the walking onions, so I spread them out over night to dry, then put them back in the plastic bag and sent the box on it's way. I hope they are OK. I didn't need any of them myself. I don't know why they were so wet, but I'm sure someone was trying to help. I appreciate all the great seeds everyone added and hope they make the best gardening year ever for everyone. Thank you for the watermelon Bunny Ranch and for all the work. The box should arrive at Texas dirtdigger on Fri. Happy Spring to all.


----------



## Honeybee (Oct 16, 2002)

Wow, you all get to plant early. Our garden won't go in until May so I am jealous  
If there is a third go round for the train will it be posted here?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Nothing yet.... maybe..... come Monday.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Oh my, I'm sorry. I sent it UPS. The tracking # is 1ZR3282WO314360632
you should be able to go to the UPS site and check where it is.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

How can I sign up ?


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay, 4 more people and then I'm on board! Yay, I still can't hardly wait! The seeds I use from the train will just extend our season and set us up for a fall garden, too! So appreciative that they'll be coming our way!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been around lately. Just know that I'm still alive and I do check in from time to time!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all..... Package will go out later today. I did some repackaging....Great seeds... and LOTS of them!!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

woohoo! I'm next. Only problem is I'm gonna be gone all weekend. Of all the weekends for it to finally come...lol 
I'm gonna be at a reunion all weekend that I put together. Been planning for a year now. What timing!! lol 
Well fingers crossed it won't make it til Monday!  Then it won't have to sit at the post office all weekend.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Andi - It's on it's way to you!!
To everyone else.... Maybe you all have heard on the national news...We are batteling 
raging Wildfires... very close. We have been frantically moving our's and a friends stock to safety. We are all exhausted, but every thing is safe.....Not onlly had to contend with 60mph winds, fire....but, the smoke was horrendus. God Bless everyone who is laying their lives on the line to help. 
Sorry, for the delay.

Just a thought......Next seed train.....Maybe we should route the seeds thru the Southern most states.....first. Since the gardening season begins sooner?
Happy gardening all!!
Thank you Megan!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I hear that train a comin', it's comin' round the bend.  Can't wait to get it again.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Thank God everything is safe. Hope it stays that way for you. Good Luck


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Train pulled into the station yesterday amidst chaos. Family from out of state had been here all week and were leaving and I haven't had a chance to even look in the box. Now I am sick so I think I will just go through it really quick and have my mail lady pick it up from here tomorrow.  No time to sit and enjoy. Maybe next time. 
I am starting up a new business and I think both ends of my candle just met and burned my butt....


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, Bebop...Train is heading your way!!! 
Delivery Confirmation&#153 # 9405 5036 9930 0079 0670 71
Have fun! That was one fun box!


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm anxious to hear an update... How are things coming along, Bebop? I'll just wait quietly over here on the platform. HeeHee


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Try sending her an e-mail. She may just be busy. It is that time of year again for some people. 

Hope everyone was safe after all of these storms! It was not fun here at all! We had hail today for the first time. It scared me to death!


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

Nine days have passed since it was mailed.

Don


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sometimes it takes 4 days to even get to TX. Plus all the storms and stuff. It could be in limbo or maybe it is too bad to get out to the post office to send it off. Maybe she doesn't have electric right now either. Idk I'm guessing..lol
I just hope everything is alright there....


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I've e-mailed her with no response. It's starting to sound fishy. 

I hope everything is ok too, but if it's ok then why is it taking so long?

This is why I want people to make sure the other rider is active before sending the package out.

I'm thinking it might be derailed. 

Hopefully that's not the case.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Andi, was it supposed to go to TX? Checking the confirmation it looks like it was delivered to Lees...., LA on April 25th. :shrug:


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

That is where Bebop lives, LA. 

I just looked it up on the one saved to my computer.

In a few more weeks if we haven't heard anything I will call her. 

There is to much of people's money tied up into this thing to just let it go. 



BTW this will be my last year. I will pass the torch onto someone else for next year. I will be moving and I'm sure I won't be able to have a garden. Hubby is enlisting in the military tomorrow.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> That is where Bebop lives, LA.
> 
> I just looked it up on the one saved to my computer.
> 
> ...


What branch of service is he going into? Don't count out a garden. There's a possibility you'll stll be able to have one. I did when we were stationed at Carswell AFB. We lived off base. DH is active duty now and we've got the garden, chickens and goats, but this will be his last base before he retires. At least I hope it is.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry, I meant it takes 4 days to get something to TX as an example. I didn't mean to confuse. That was just the closest example I had. 
I'm glad someone finally confirmed it got there before I was formally accused of keeping it. I would have tried a little harder if I hadn't been down with strep throat for a week now.


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Sure hope you're feeling better, Andi! Strep throat is the worst!

Bunny, I'm with Sonshine, don't count out gardening all together. I had a tiny garden, when we lived on Ft. Lee, VA. Grew a few little peppers, new potatoes and bush beans... some flowers! Where there's a will, there's a way...

I hope all's well with Bebop! I sure have looked forward to the seed train! Maybe it hasn't de-railed... just taking another little detour! I think I can... I think I can... I think I can...! lol


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

There for awhile it was looking like I might get the box in time to plant from it THIS year....*sigh*.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm going to call her right now. This is crazy!

..it WAS going so well too.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Well...her address and name don't match up. I tried to call 2 different numbers and it's a lost cause I'm afraid. 

I have enough seeds to start another one if you all would like.

I'm sorry this happened, but sometimes it does. Just goes to show how honest some people are. 

To answer the questions in post #380, by sonshine, he enlisted into the Army yesterday. He was wanting to wait for his college transcripts so that he could be bumped up the rank, and so the he will get enlistment bonuses. He will be going to MEPS next week. I just noticed that you live in GA. That is where they said we most likely will be stationed. I'm really hoping that we'll be stationed in GA. The houses there are so beautiful and cheap!! He has such high scores that they think he will be going into Airborne Infantry, which he wants. After 4 years of service he's going to go into reserves and then go to school to become an Officer, or so that's the plan for now.

Wanna teach me how to grow in zone 7?  It's completely confusing.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, that just bites! It's time to get out the pitchforks, I guess. :grumble:


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

They are military. Does anyone know if they were supposed to be transferred? I went to her website, but there were no updates. I just don't get it. She didn't seem like a person to take off with a box of seeds. I think something has actually happened. Call me naive but I am giving the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> Well...her address and name don't match up. I tried to call 2 different numbers and it's a lost cause I'm afraid.
> 
> I have enough seeds to start another one if you all would like.
> 
> ...


If he's going into Airborne he'll probably be at Ft Benning in Columbus. That's only a couple of hours from us.  Maybe we'll get a chance to meet up.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> Well...her address and name don't match up. I tried to call 2 different numbers and it's a lost cause I'm afraid.
> 
> I have enough seeds to start another one if you all would like.
> 
> ...


I missed the last part of your post. I'd be more than happy to help in any way I can. It's really pretty easy to raise a garden here.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

andiplus8 said:


> They are military. Does anyone know if they were supposed to be transferred? I went to her website, but there were no updates. I just don't get it. She didn't seem like a person to take off with a box of seeds. I think something has actually happened. Call me naive but I am giving the benefit of the doubt.


When you're in the military anything can happen, sometimes without much prior notice.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Her information shows she was on HT on 5-6-11; doesn't show wether she was on the Train thread..but I would assume so. So she knows we are concerned....


----------



## Bebop (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry, I usually hang out in the Goat forum. I just got an email from my website and for my blog. I did move a couple months ago just down the street. I'll see if my landlord got the package. I don't know if anyone has moved into the previous house, but I'll let you know. 
Sorry about that. I remembered that it might have been a long wait, but as soon as I can get it, I'll throw in some seeds and send it off to the next person. 

Yes, we're military.. in fact the day after Bin Laden's death, my husband got word that he would be deploying again within the next 90 days...


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you Bebop! Hopefully we can get the train back on the tracks. Thanks for getting back to me too.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> When you're in the military anything can happen, sometimes without much prior notice.


oh yes! I know! I am prior military that's why I thought maybe they moved or got transferred. It happens all the time!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm, the landlord is ignoring my calls.. She owes us our deposit.. :/ I'll probably have to go up to the house and see the new owners received it or hopefully it's been returned to the post office.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hmm, didn't think it posted the first time, so I posted again...now it's there. :shrug: Deleted double post.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good to hear from you, Bebop.  Let us know when (and where) you find the box, please? It'll be good to have it back on the train again.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 28, 2010)

It's not looking too good so far, but it might be returning to andi. The post office doesn't have it. I did go up to my previous rental, but they're remodeling the whole house and the workers could not give me any info about the owners. 
I do wish that I had gotten a message or email before it was sent to me so I could have given my new address. Like I said, I come on here every so often to check out the goat forum, but I did want to participate in the seed train since I have a lot of seeds to share. 
If I am not able to locate the seeds by Monday, I will be making a new box with seeds from my collection as well as store bought open pollinated seeds. This is really unfortunate though  as I really wanted to add new varieties to my collection and only pay shipping.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

> Rules:
> 
> Riders much check thread often to see if the train is coming to them, and they must post a thread so that the other riders know they are still active.
> 
> ...


The train is gone. I don't think there is anyway to get it back. 

We're all going to have to call it a loss. 

Sorry guys but the rules weren't really followed. 

Someone else can start up another one if they'd like. 
:shrug:


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

wow, so since bebop didn't come on here and tell anyone she was moving then it was my fault. that's amazing. I never received an email but I guess that's because I actually came on here to let everyone know I was still around. We probably should just let me take the blame since I am able to take responsibility for my own actions.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, let's just get some seeds in a box and start the train back up, cycling it back through the rest of the list and around again for those that would like to continue it another lap. I'd be willing to organize a third lap.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 28, 2010)

I finally caught the owners of the house! They did get the package and had returned it to the post office on Wednesday. I'll go see if they have it Monday, otherwise it will be returning to andiplus8.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Woohoo!!! :bouncy: All is not lost after all.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't want it coming back to me. I don't want to have anything to do with this anymore.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Andiplus8...I missed that line of instructions myself!!! Everybody was all excited and posting "Me! Me! I want to be on the train!!" I had no thoughts that anyone who signed up would just kinda "forget" about it. I check the thread often.

Please consider those poor lost seeds and when they get back to you send them on, then contact me thru PM and I will send you the postage since you already paid once! I don't think we can redirect them at this point so they don't come back to you...I do understand how you feel tho.....


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Andi, What a shame for it to get ruined this way. It was such fun the first time around. Andi it certainly wasn't your fault. Usually when someone signs up for something, it means they care about it. Who would think they would then ignore or forget about it? Don't let it ruin such a great thing for you, when you did nothing wrong.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Andi, tried to PM you; it won't go thru....

Sad ending to a good thing gone bad.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Jill said:


> Andi, What a shame for it to get ruined this way. It was such fun the first time around. Andi it certainly wasn't your fault. Usually when someone signs up for something, it means they care about it. Who would think they would then ignore or forget about it? Don't let it ruin such a great thing for you, when you did nothing wrong.


Jill and Bee...
Thank you and don't worry about the seeds. If they get to me I will send them on. I won't keep them. I have plenty of my own. 
And for the record Bebop is ACTIVE. She is on other forums right here at HT. I don't see how she could be mistaken for being inactive or how no one was unable to reach her. The very first email I sent her got to her. 
So I won't take any blame for her new address NOT being posted when it should have been. I won't take any blame for her not reading the instructions that were NOT pointed out where it says you are responsible for coming on here and checking for yourself and letting people know you are around. 
I will take responsibility for not reading the part where I am supposed to make sure no one moved and didn't give their address although they were still active. MY BAD.
You're dang right if you think I'm mad. But don't worry. You'll all get your seeds if they come to me. 
But keep me off the list for next time. I have friends that I trade with and I will stick to them. They are responsible enough not to blame me if someone else does something stupid.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

bee said:


> Andi, tried to PM you; it won't go thru....
> 
> Sad ending to a good thing gone bad.


Bee it may not have gone through because I disabled a lot of my profile on here. I would have deleted the whole thing if I could have figured out how. I'm too busy this time of year to deal with extra crap so I just dropped HT. 
If you want though you're welcome to email me. 
[email protected]
There are a lot of good people on this seed train. I hope you all get your seeds and no one screws it up again. Have fun.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

....

uh. 

.....

Like I said this will be the last go around. When it gets back to me I will ship them to whoever wants to start another train.

Andi...did I ever say you specifically? NO. I DIDN'T! 

So you obviously feel guilty. 
& that is not my problem.

The rules weren't followed...you have to admit that. 

The train shall go on I suppose. 

I'll just be saving my own seeds and buying what ever I need to.

This really did become a pain in my ...!

BTW for something that I spent A LOT of time and money on sure was a waste of energy and time. 

I'm not mad at anyone, but there are A LOT of things I would really love to say but I don't want to get kicked off of this forum.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I still like the idea, and loved the box when it came through the first time, but let's face it, stuff happens.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I was on the train the first time and everything went smoothly as everyone on the train was actively involved in where it was and where it was going. Please put the blame where the blame belongs -- squarely on Bebop's shoulders. She was the one who let everyone down, not Andi. And if the package is on it's way back to Andi, then Bebop is responsible for reimbursing the postage. 

BunnyRanch, you started a good thing and I'm sorry you have a sour taste in your mouth now, but please don't allow one person's negligence to make this a bad experience for you. I for one, am so glad you started the train. And I hope someone will do so again next fall or winter.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I just got the seed train box back in the mail.
Sonshine, You are next on the list. I am sending the package to you. I will not be able to mail it off until my husband gets paid on Thursday. 
Please send me a personal email @ [email protected] to let me know that this is your correct address before I send it off. Otherwise it isn't going anywhere without confirmation. I do not subscribe to this thread anymore so if you post here it won't get to me. You have to email me personally. Then it will be on it's merry way come Thursday. 
For those of you worried about me having to pay for postage a second time for something that was out of my control...It's alright. I know that sonshine is where she is supposed to be. She is responsible enough to email me and let me know. It's worth it to get the seeds to her and get this moving again. 
Have fun. There really are a great bunch of seeds in here.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

WAHHHHOOOOO!! Thanks Andi for going the extra mile!!


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow, what a train wreck! Okay, I just had to say it... I couldn't agree more with Belfrybat and bee! I so appreciate Andi for being the bigger person in all of this. Andi was right, when she said that there are some good people here - the rest are the reason I spend a lot of time in the garden! Looking forward to the box of seeds to arrive from Sonshine... a quick look through, some additions and it will be on it's way to bee! bee, I see you're active - well, you were yesterday... just don't move on me, kay  Blessings!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 28, 2010)

I really don't mind the blame being on my shoulders. I sincerely apologize for all of that. I let life get in the way. Like I said though, I wish that I had gotten a email so that I could have caught it in time. I just don't always go on this particular forum. 

I'm sure she'll reject my offer because of all of the trouble, but I'm willing to pay for the postage by Paypal if need be. I always have a little something in there for postage anyhow (I have an online website).

Again, I really do take full responsibility. I will stick to the goat forum where I belong.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 28, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> And if the package is on it's way back to Andi, then Bebop is responsible for reimbursing the postage.


Just saw this, and yes I am willing, but remember: I had no clue it was coming to me! I've been in seed trains, I'm used to getting a PM or email. I always made sure that the next person was ready to get it, because there was a person that ended up going on vacation or someone having to drop out because of family issues and they would want to be skipped. -sigh- without trying to sound like a butt, I really am sorry that I just had no idea. I did try to catch it, but I was too late. I got emails when I was already supposed to have it. 
That seems really unfair to me, and I'm not trying to blame Andi, she didn't know either. Stuff happens like this all the time, but I wish it didn't get so bitter. I am completely aware that we're all online and don't know each, and I get that you guys could care less about anyone that you can't see or know what they're like, but wow.. I didn't think I was that bad of person... 
I don't feel like a negligent person. More like an out of the loop person. 
I didn't think this was going to be a HUGE deal and it was going to be for fun and that not knowing that a package was coming my way was going to mean being blackballed and my head bitten off. 

But I guess that's cool (by that I mean it really sucks and I'll just have to suck it up), I will stay away from those who know me as the negligent one and I will be paying Andi back for the trouble.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

The seed train is back on track. I think we should let this storm blow over and be happy the seeds have been recovered. I personally have never received an email or pm in a seed train, including this one, before the train left that person's station. I just made sure I knew what was going on. And I think that's what we all need to do until the train stops. Make sure you are on here and make sure people know you are on here. 
I also think Bebop should post her new address so she can get added back in at a later date.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Whose willing to take over as conductor after I get it? 

It will be shipped straight to them and then they can make another list for the new riders. 

I'm done really, I am.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm willing! I'll PM you. I want to see the train keep going. Even if it is too late in the year to plant some of the seeds, depending on where you live, they can be held for next year, and it's always interesting to get new varieties to try. It all depends on who wants to ride the train this time of year...if there isn't much interest, I can hold the box until fall or winter, and if there are at least 6 people who want to keep it going through the summer, I'll get everyone's name in order and send it out. I hate to see a really cool, fun project fall apart and folks have hard feelings over a misunderstanding.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Mary, manygoatsnmore, is going to be the new conductor. When it gets back to me I'm going to ship it directly to her so that she can sort through it, add some seeds, and get a new list. 

I hope it works out better in the next round!!


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Megan, thank you sooo much for organizing this seed train! I know it had to have been trying, at times - I sure do appreciate your dedication to it!

Mary, thank you for volunteering to be our next conductor! I'd love to continue to ride... I should be getting my first turn very shortly! lol I'll PM you with my information and will be checking in often to see if you have your other 5 people to keep it going through the summer!

I'm currently in Ga - but, prayerfully anticipating a move to Oh before next season! I'll be adding seeds that are best suited for southern regions and taking seeds for more northern climates... lots of research ahead of me!

Very excited to get underway! -Shelly


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Wellll as "they" say, Poop happens. Life is really about how we all deal with the Poop when it is flying around.

After the train gets to me on this go round I'm done. I have more seeds than I can plant in the next 5 years! It is always possible that in some future run of the train I'll want to hop on just to share some of my seeds.

I'll keep popping in so you know I'm active and NO I haven't moved! bee


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, all - yes, I'm going to be organizing the next round of the seed train. Not sure when we'll be starting it, as it still has more stops to make on this round. As this thread is getting pretty long, I was thinking of starting a new thread for the next round. Some folks with dial up have trouble reading the super long threads. I won't start it until it's time to actually start the train on its next circuit.

Let me know if you are interested in doing a summer seed swap, folks. I know some of you have gone around a few times and are done, but some are just getting it for the first time, so if you'd like it to go back out right away, let me know.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

It would be best to stop your train now. Not every mail contract truck is going to have A/C. Depending where the specific item may be in the load, could be subject to some unwelcome heat. 

Martin


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Paquebot said:


> It would be best to stop your train now. Not every mail contract truck is going to have A/C. Depending where the specific item may be in the load, could be subject to some unwelcome heat.
> 
> Martin


That's a very valid point. I never thought about some trucks being un-a/c'd.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

OK, Tater Farm! It's on it's way!!! choo-choo!! I have a delivery confirmation number here 0310 2640 0000 9076 4585. You have declared that the address listed is the correct one so you should have a big box of seeds in about 3 days. Or knowing the usps, more like 4 or 5 days. lol But it IS on it's way to you. Happy seeding!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Just wanted everyone to know that andiplus8 did contact me about the train, but decided it was too late in the season for me, so asked her to send it on to the next person on the list. Have fun everyone.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good point, Martin. Shall we wait until fall, folks?


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Yiiiiippeeeee! Our seed train has pulled into the station safe and sound! Wooo Wooo... I'll finish going through the box this evening, make my additions and then send it on it's way to bee!!! Will post with confirmation when it leaves the station! Many thanks to all who have contributed to the box - chocked full of goodies! I appreciate this opportunity very much!!! Blessings to Everyone - Shelly


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Reposted the list for those who want to see where they are in the rotation. Looks like Bee is next. Remember to contact the receiving station so they will be watching for the box. 

1.Farmerstac
2.phantomfyre
3.Patsy
4.JustRSize
5.Fawnridge
6.manygoatsnmore
7.Jill
8.Texasdirtdigger
9.andiplus8
10.Bebop
11.Sonshine
12.TaterFarm
13.bee
14.used2bcool13
15.TheRunBunch
16.DeminPA
17.Ohiodreamer
18.The Bunny Ranch


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

The Seed Train left the station this morning on it's way to bee's stop!!! I sent it Priority Mail with delivery confirmation # 0310 2640 0000 5407 9748.

I want to thank everyone again for adding all of the great selections! It was so much fun to pull a few seeds of varieties I'd never heard of! Can't wait to try those...

I know that Martin really knows his stuff and would agree that it might be good to stop the train over the hottest summer months. I'll continue to check in to see what Mary decides.

Many Gardening Blessings!!! -Shelly


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well the train is being "re-loaded" and will mail today or tomorrow...just as soon as Used2bcool verifies her addy...oh and those still waiting on the train, the baggie for Walking Onions is empty, do you want me to put a few in there for you??


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wanted everyone to know I'm still alive. 

I don't get on here much anymore because it just makes me depressed. 

I only have 2 does and one buck left and they will be sold soon. My chickens are gone and I feel so empty. 

Nick (dh) will be shipping out for Basic Training (ARMY infantry) on Jan 17th. He won't be out until around April. Then we will move sometime after then. 

Might as well sell all the critters while they are still valuable.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hugs, Megan. I know it's hard to see all the critters go and to get ready for a huge change in your life, not to mention all the hormones that go along with pregnancy to top it all off. You can still homestead vicariously through us, though! Once you know where he'll be stationed and for how long, maybe you'll be able to find a place that has room for a garden, or a community garden plot? And if you have a patio or balcony, you can always have a hutch or 3 of rabbits...call them pets.  They are so quiet that I can't imagine anyone refusing to allow them, even if you're renting. So, just think of this as a planning phase in your life, and get your mental fix hanging out with us. 

I think we have 4-5 more stops for the seed train, and then I will hold it here until the temps cool this fall before sending it out for the next round. That will give us all a chance to collect seeds from our gardens for sharing, too. Then I'll start a new thread for signups and plan out the route for the next train.

bee, did you get a hold of used2bcool? Or, should I say, did s/he get a hold of you?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

yes and yes..train continued yesterday.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It's been 9 days since the train left bee's. Any word on where it is?


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing.

Don


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Seed Train is about to pull out of the station from the Jersey Shore tomorrow!

It has lots of lovely seeds and onions from Bee. 

Look out Run Bunch it is coming your way, toot toot!!!

Thanks everyone, this was absolutely wonderful, I am including some basil seeds and echinacea seeds for the holistic and misc seeds.

Happy Planting
Alison


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have some leek starts, homegrown, pretty small - started in April indoors, I will send some along in the train. I have already planted about 50.

Plant these in a ditch, like celery, lay them in and bring the dirt in to stand them, then cut half of the green top off and water. They are slower growing and you can plant in between tomatoes etc, these can stand a frost so you can leave them in the garden and harvest as needed..

Bee if you would like some let me know, I really appreciate those walking onions again, you have some really interesting seeds. Things I think about buying but don't end up getting, neon pink swiss chard - Wow.

Alison


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Mary. I'm keeping all of my mini lops. I'm still upset about not having any chickens so I think I'm going to buy one silkie just to run around the yard. I miss my silkies.

Yeah pregnancy has been quite an adventure this time around. I'm having EVERY pregnancy symptom known to man. With Autumn I didn't have any besides heart burn. This time I don't have it at all.

I can't wait to load up the train with all the goodies I have from this year. 

My garden is doing AWESOME!! It's exploding!! I went to TN for a week and came back to plants that are about 4x's bigger than when I left!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm so excited!  I'm a first-time rider so I might be asking some dumb questions in the next few days.. look out!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I got the train today.. man, lots of neat things in there! The little ones enjoyed helping me choose a few things for our garden experiment. I put in some extra bags and a few new bags of seeds. Just waiting on confirmation from the next rider and I'll send her along!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

therunbunch said:


> I got the train today.. man, lots of neat things in there! The little ones enjoyed helping me choose a few things for our garden experiment. I put in some extra bags and a few new bags of seeds. Just waiting on confirmation from the next rider and I'll send her along!


Did you make contact? Looking for an update as I want to get the train out of the heat.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Can I please be contacted when the next round starts? I would like to join and I don't want to miss the sign up. Thanks!


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I emailed Therunbunch yesterday. She mailed it to me two days ago.

Don


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I received the seed train box today. I will send it home to the Bunny Ranch (Ohiodreamer did not want it ) on Monday.

The seed box has a great variety of seeds. I chose some to plant for the Fall and some for next Spring.

Thanks to all who shared their seeds.

Don


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll be contacting Mary, the new conductor, after I add in my seeds for you all. 

Hope it was fun for you guys!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

The Bunny Ranch said:


> I'll be contacting Mary, the new conductor, after I add in my seeds for you all.
> 
> Hope it was fun for you guys!!!


It was! I'm looking forward to seeing what's in the box now.  Thank you so much for starting the train and keeping it going all this time...I hope I can do as well. :goodjob:

I'll store the seeds until October and post a new thread for the next round of the seed train. Pam, I'll PM you when I post the thread.
Chuga-chuga-choo-choo!!!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I have the seeds....I put in so many seeds. 

It broke my heart . Oh well, they need to be used so hopefully someone will use most of them. I noticed that all the seeds I put in there were gone. That makes me happy.

Mary I'll be sending the train along to you on Monday. I'll post after I ship it with the confirmation #.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Very cool - I'll be watching for it.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

It was shipping out today. Sorry for the delay. 

It cost me $12 to ship it . I should have used a flat rate but it wouldn't have fit in the small. 

GRR

Have fun guys! I'm going to try to have this thread locked in about a week.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow - I might need to do a little pruning to make it all fit in a reasonably priced shipping box. I don't want it to be so expensive that folks can't afford to participate. I hope the heat doesn't hurt the seeds. I might need to do some germination testing, too.

Thanks, Megan for all you did to get the train going and through twice. It was a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to being the next conductor! I'll post a thread in October to get us going around again. If anyone wants to be included, please PM me and I'll start putting together a tentative list.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I picked up the seed train box at the post office yesterday. Battered and squished, but well taped together. Haven't had a chance to open it up and go through the contents yet, but it did arrive safe and sound. Thanks, Megan!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So far I have about 8 people that have PM'd me about the next seed train. I'm in the process of checking seeds from the box for germination rate, as I know it did go through some heat and I don't want to send out seeds that won't grow. I'm already getting excited about this fall's train!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Mary that box was in horrible condition when I got it LOL!! I think it's bee through the postal service one too many times . Poor little box!

I'm going to have this thread locked SOME HOW so that it won't be too confusing when your start your thread. 

Have fun guys!


----------

